# Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juni 2017)

Testet und behaltet einen von drei LG 27UD58!

*3 × LG 27UD58:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der LG 27UD58 im 16:9-Format bietet eine  Diagonale von 27 Zoll und 3.840 × 2.160 Bildpunkte, also Ultra HD. Das  IPS-Panel ist mit einer LED-Beleuchtung ausgestattet und unterstützt  Freesync von 40 bis 60 Hertz. Die Funktion Black Stabilizer erhöht die  Sichtbarkeit von Gegnern in dunklen Ecken, während Dynamic Action Sync  den Input-Lag reduziert. Mit dem sogenannten Game Mode können Sie  zwischen verschiedenen Einstellungen für unterschiedliche Spiele wählen.


Die  Konfiguration lässt sich mit einem Joystick direkt am Gerät oder via  OnScreen Control einfach per Mausklick vornehmen. Anschlussseitig bietet  der neigbare LG27UD58 zwei Mal HDMI 2.0 und ein Mal Display Port 1.2.  Das Verbinden eines Audio-Geräts ist über einen 3,5-mm-Klinkenanschluss  möglich, außerdem versteht sich der Bildschirm mit Halterungen des Typs  VESA FDMI 100 mm. Mehr Informationen über den 27UD58 gibt es direkt bei LG.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games             Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit LG die  Chance      dazu: Drei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Ultra-HD-Monitor von LG  zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht   im        PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die   Hardware         behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Bildschirmen aus, schreibt gerne und    möchtet                einen  Test eines LG 27UD58 verfassen? Dann    bewerbt       euch     in  diesem Thread des    PCGH-Extreme-Forums -   schreibt    einfach,  was     genau ihr     ausprobieren möchtet und warum   ihr euch    besonders  gut  als            Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am besten  gleich mit an, mit welcher  Hardware ihr den LG 27UD58 testen möchtet.  Erfahrungen  mit Monitoren   und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte      sind      natürlich von Vorteil,    außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera       bedienen und     gut lesbare  Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch        kein Mitglied im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich   zunächst           (kostenlos)     registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder des LG 27UD58  gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung des Lesertests.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Monitoren haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und               endet voraussichtlich am 27.08.2017. Innerhalb dieser Zeit  muss     der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige       Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung       mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom        Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht        mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende   Anforderungen      nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand  respektive Screenshots der Bedienoberfläche        beinhalten. Die Fotos  respektive Screenshots müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen  nicht      von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen  stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 10.07.2017, um 12:00 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Maqama (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt fÃ¼r die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne einen der drei LG Monitore testen.

Derzeit nutze ich als Hauptmonitor einen LG 29UM68-P ( LG 29UM68-P: 29 Class 21:9 UltraWide(R) Full HD IPS LED Monitor (29 Diagonal) | LG USA ).
Bis vor kurzem stand ich auch vor der Wahl zwischen einem 27" in 16:9 mit höherer Auflösung und einem 21:9 mit geringerer Auflösung.
Daher würde sich für mich u.a. ein Vergleich zwischen dem LG 27UD58 (4K & 60Hz) sowie meinem LG 29UM68-P (21:9, 75hz & 2560 x 1080 Pixeln) anbieten.

Eingehen könnte man hier darauf, ob die 75Hz einen Vorteil gegenüber 60Hz bieten und inwieweit sich die Auflösung sowie das Seitenverhältnis auf das Spielerlebnis auswirkt.
Auch lässt sich ein Vergleich anstellen, ob das Bild bei 4K mit niedrigeren Details, oder bei 2560x1080 bei höheren Details "mehr her macht".

Neben diesen Vergleichen zu den Gaming Aspekten, lässt sich natürlich auch die Produktivität vergleichen.
Also das Multitasking, bzw. das öffnen mehrerer Fenster gleichzeitig.

Mit meiner RX 480 und einem Displayport 1.2 Kabel von Lindy, kann ich zudem die Freesync Funktion des Monitors testen.

Mein Review würde also neben dem Test des LG 27UD58, auch einen Vergleich zu meinem 21:9 Monitor beinhalten, sowie meine persönliche Meinung zu den jeweiligen Vorzügen.
Ich denke das wäre durchaus spannend, da manche User auf 4K Monitore schwören, andere sind von 21:9 sehr begeistert.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch überzeugen.

Maqama


----------



## Hoerli1337 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Würde gerne das Gerät testen.
Bin selbst leidenschaftlicher Gamer, der schon einige Bildschirme testen konnte.
Bin ich im Besitz eines Gerätes, verfasse ich gerne ein Review in Videoform, aber auch in Textform dazu. Das ganze natürlich aus freiem Willen.

Was gehört aktuell zu meiner Ausstattung?
Ein  Acer Predator XB270H (G-Sync) (FullHD + G-Sync) und ein ASUS VE278Q (FullHD).
Beide sind mit DSR auf 2560x1440p gestellt, da man da etwas mehr Platz auf dem Desktop hat.
Befüttert werden die beiden Monitore mit folgendem PC:
Motherboard: ASUS X99 Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core i7 5930K (4,5GHz)
RAM: 16GB DDR4 HyperX Predator @3000MHz
GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC | SLI } Wassergekühlt & Übertaktet auf 1,5GHz
SYS: Windows 10 Pro

Warum ich diesen Monitor testen möchte?
Weil ich gerne einmal ein 4K Monitor in meinen Händen halten möchte. Bisher haben mir LG-Monitore persönlich gut gefallen und ich würde auch immer wieder einen kaufen, soweit etwas passendes im Sortiment ist.
Mich würde es auch schon riezen, mal ein FullHD-Monitor neben ein 4K-Gerät zu stellen.
Da ich auch gerne mal ein Video schneide, würde es mich auch interessieren, wie wie es mit der Farbtreue des Displays steht.
Da es auch laut Video fürs zocken gedacht ist, würde ein Vergleich mit einem 144Hz-Monitor auch interessant sein.

Warum mich nehmen?
Weil ich kein Blatt vor den Mund nehme. Wenn mir etwas gefällt oder ich es total schlecht finde, sag ich das auch so.
Wenn ich ein Test zu etwas verfasse, dann steht in dem Inhalt auch meine Meinung und kein Bockmist, den man leider zu oft im Netz findet.
Ich möchte einer Person die Möglichkeit geben, eine gut und ehrliche Meinung zu etwas zu erhalten, um eine vernünftige Hilfe vor dem Kauf eines Produktes zu haben.

Testen werde ich das Produkt auf Alltagstauglichkeit.
Benchmarks hin oder her, wenn das Gerät im Alltag nicht gut ist, dann nützen viele Funktionen auch nichts.
Daher teste ich mit Videoschnittprogrammen, Bildbearbeitungssoftware und natürlich Games.
Bei den Spielen kommen Titel wie Battlefield 1, GTA, Cities Skylines, Tomb Raider und andere auf die Mattscheibe.

Ich hoffe, ich bin einer der drei Auserwählten


----------



## Daskan (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Interessant interessant. Hier mal meine Bewerbung:
Ich selbst hatte mir vor einigen Jahren das LG Modell 27EA73 gegönnt. Ein 27 Zoll Monitor mit, leider nur, Full HD Auflösung. 
Dennoch, für mich und für die damalige Zeit, perfekt zum Spielen und Filme schauen. 
Doch langsam kommt die Zeit, gerade da ich nun eine neue Grafikkarte habe, dass ich mich in die Gewässer der U-HD Auflösung wagen möchte. Dadurch das ich ein Vielschreiber bin, (Tätigkeit in einem Spiele Wiki) tippe ich auch sehr gerne und viel, um anderen Informationen darzulegen. 
Warum möchte ich dieses Produkt also nun Testen und dazu einen Bericht verfassen: 
• Ich möchte einen Vergleich - Handling, Farben, Design und Verarbeitung - eines älteren Modells mit einem neueren darlegen. 
• Ich möchte den Übergang von F-HD zu U-HD, im Bereich Gaming und Multimedia erleben und mitteilen.
• Da in meiner Gaming-Community neben aktuellen Grafikkarten auch Monitore ein sehr beliebtes Thema sind, würde ich damit auch selbst Erfahrungen sammeln können, um etwaige Empfehlungen präsentieren zu können.

Hier kurz mein aktuelles Hardware Setting:
Cpu; Fx-8350 — Gpu: GTX1070 — Monitor: 27EA73LM

Welche Spiele würde ich gerne u.a. mal in U-HD spielen:
• Overwatch
• Battlefield 4
• ME Andromeda
• GuildWars2

Danke fürs Lesen.
Viel Spaß und Glück allen anderen.


----------



## camellion (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

es gibt schon wirklich interessante Ansätze von den Bewerbern. 

Am interessantesten finde ich 3 Aspekte, zum einen ob die Reaktionszeit von IPS Panel typisch träge ist und bei schnellen Bewegungen Schlieren verursacht, auch Ghosting und Lichthöfe sind bei IPS immer wieder unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. 

Der 2 Aspekt ist, in wie weit die hohe Auflösung und Wiederholrate es erlauben auf Bildverbesserungstechniken wie Antialysing und V-Sync zu verzichten um in 4K auch auf Mittelklassekarten sehr schöne und flüssige Bilder auf den Schirm zu Zaubern.

Und der 3. Aspekt, LG lieferte in den letzten Jahren, meines Erachtens, nicht die gewohnte Qualität von LCD Bildschirmen wie es zu Anfang der Wende vom CRT zum LCD war. Seither ist viel Zeit vergangen und ich würde gerne wissen, ob LG wieder high Quality Produkte produziert. Daher würde ich den Monitor gern langfristig einsetzen und schauen, wie lange er im Alltag durchhält und berichten sofern Bugs, Defekte oder Inkompatibilitäten auftreten. 

Als System zum Testen, schließe ich das Gerät an einen Gaming Laptop von Alienware an, ein AW 15 R3. 

Konfig: Core i7 6700HQ
                16 GB RAM
                 System SSD Crucial MX300 750 GB
                 Spiele SSD Samsung 850 EVO
                 Grafikkarte GTX 1070 8GB RAM (Notebook Version mit erhöhter Shader Zahl)

Der Anschluss müsste über den Display Port erfolgen, HDMI biete leider bekanntlich nur 60 Hz bei UHD Auflösung. Sofern kein anderer Tester FreeSync testet würde ich eine AMD Karte besorgen , die ich per Grafikamplifier (externes Grafikkartengehäuse) anschließe. Der Test kann meiner Meinung nach aber auch ausgelassen werden, bei performanten Grafikkarten, die die FPS meist am Limit des Monitors halten.  Aufgrund der maximalen Wiederholfrequenz von 75 Hz muss in den Spielen die Wiederholrate auf 75 gedeckelt werden, damit es nicht zum Tearing kommt. Wenns funktioniert dann klappt das auch, sodass V-Sync überflüssig wird. Wie gut das funktioniert zeigen schon diverse Test Bonn Freesync Monitoren wie z. B.  der Asus MQ 279. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt werde. Ich würde aber auch gerne sehen, wie jemand mit Einstiegs Hardware (Core i3, AMD 460, 4 GB RAM) das Optimum aus dem Monitor rausholt. 

Viele Grüße 

Maximilian


----------



## godstyled (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne bewerben und habe zugegeben primär (natürlich auch aber eben nicht primär) keine Spiele im Sinn. 

Als Person die viel Grafikbearbeitung macht ist ein gutes Panel immer wichtig und ich habe in meiner kurzen Lebensdauer wirklich schon einiges an Bildschirmen vor der Nase gehabt. Verglichen habe ich dabei auch immer, denn es macht einfach viel aus welcher Bildschirm da steht wenn man Grafiken so bearbeiten will, dass Sie überall gut aussehen. 
Einen 27 Zöller wünsche ich mir da schon lange da Full HD einfach oft an seine Grenzen stößt wenn es um wirklich große Fotos geht und auch der Mehrwert den die größere Fläche bietet nicht zu vernachlässigen ist.

Die Hardware welche ich zum testen verwenden würde stammt eher aus der Mittelklasse und ist daher für viele Leser bestimmt besonders interessant: 
Intel Core i5-6600K @ Stock
16 GB DDR4 2133MHz Arbeitsspeicher
HyperX Predator M.2 SSD 256GB 
1 TB WesternDigital Red als Datenspeicher
und eine nVidia GeForce GTX 980 @ 4 GB so wie in Ausleihe eine GTX 1070 AMP! @ 8GB

Als Tester teilzunehmen würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, gleichzeitig freue ich mich aber natürlich auch auf die Tests von anderen! 

Danke für die Möglichkeit!

Lukas


----------



## DS-the-big (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo an Alle,

auch ich würde mich gerne für den oben erwähnten Test des LG 27UD58 als Tester anbieten.
Da ich derzeit als Praktikant im Fujitsu Grafikteam bin, hab ich so ziemlich jeden Tag mit zich Monitoren zu tun, größtenteils Fujitsu natürlich.

Passenderweise müsste sich der LG daher gegen meinen Fujtisu P27T-6 IPS beweisen (faszinierenderweise genau der gleiche Monitor den der Herr Wilke sein eigen nennen darf, Fujitsu lässt danken^^).
Interessant dürfte vor allem der hohe Vergleichswert zwischen einem 27 Zoll Monitor mit 2560x1440 und einem mit 3840x2160 sein und die Frage wie sich "ältere" Hardware mit starker Grafik
schlagen wird. Von der Grafikqualität wird es natürlich schwer sich mit der 97.5% AdobeRGB Abdeckung des Fujitsu zu messen, aber mal sehen, was diese Theoretischen Werte in der Praxis ausmachen werden.



Dem zur Seite gesellt sich meine etaws betagte Hardware, die sich letzterens über ein Grafikupgrade freuen durfte:

Intel i5 3570k @ 4,6 GHz (mein Glückstreffer bei 1,2 V)
MSI Z77a-gd65 Mainboard
16GB G.Skill 1866MHz RAM
Zotac GTX1080 AMP!
120GB Vortex 4 SSD
2TB über Gigabit Lan im NAS angebundene SteamBibliothek

Es würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.

Freundliche Grüße

Dominik


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Morgen liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

auch ich würde mein Interesse am Lesertest des _LG 27UD58-B_ bekunden. 

Hauptsächlich interessiere ich mich wegen der schieren Auflösung von _UHD_ bzw. _3840x2160_ Pixeln für den Monitor, aber auch die _FreeSync-Kompatibilität_ spricht mich als Radeon-Nutzer an. Das _IPS-Panel_ und die _LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung_ klingen auch nicht verkehrt. 

Vergleichen werde ich den _LG 27UD58-B_ mit zwei anderen Monitoren - einem Dell Professional P2416D mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 Pixeln und einem Videoseven D22W1 mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 Pixeln. Betreiben würde ich den Monitor an einer Radeon R9 290X... Klingt zwar im ersten Moment nicht gerade nach DER GPU für _8.294.400 Pixel_, aber gerade hier dürfte sich FreeSync positiv bemerkbar machen. 

Ein spezielles Augenmerk werde ich auf die Vor- und Nachteile der UHD-Auflösung werfen. So kommt mir beispielsweise direkt in den Sinn, die Bedeutung bzw. den Vorteil der hohen Pixeldichte von UHD auf 27" zu beleuchten, die Tauglichkeit der Skalierung von UI-Elementen von Windows 7, 8.1 sowie 10 zu vergleichen und Möglichkeiten zu erläutern, mit denen man auch ältere GPUs wie meine R9 290X ohne große Abstriche in der Grafikqualität halbwegs fit für die hohe Auflösung machen kann. Insgesamt ist mein Ziel, die Alltagstauglichkeit des LG 27UD58-B und dessen UHD-Auflösung im Office-, Surf- und Spielebetrieb zu beurteilen. 

Zwar habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Schreiben von (Leser-)Tests, jedoch ist der LG 27UD58-B definitiv ein sehr guter Anreiz dafür, mir die größtmögliche Mühe zu geben einen guten Lesertest abzuwerfen. 

Ich bedanke mich bei euch und natürlich auch LG für die Möglichkeit des Lesertests und freue mich über eine baldige Rückmeldung. 

Grüße,
David


----------



## Shurchil (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Einen wunderschönen Tag wünsche ich,

Ultra-HD aka 4K war für mich schon immer ein Mysterium, das ich selbst noch nie erforschen durfte.
Ich kenne diese hochauflösende Pracht nur von den Nvidia-Treibern per DSR.
Ich bin fast ausschließlich in Online-Games unterwegs und meist sind diese Titel leider nicht so eine Grafikwucht wie zum Beispiel die aktuellen Tomb Raider oder Project Cars.
Dennoch: in der runtergerechneten 4K-Auflösung des DSRs sah man einen himmelweiten Unterschied! Ich war verliebt!
Dabei traten für mich persönlich nur 2 Probleme auf: Die Finanzen um solch einen 4K-Monitor mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen und dass die meisten Online-Games - ganz besonders MMORPGs - eine miserable Skalierung des Interfaces haben, wenn die Auflösung größer wird.
Das hat sich mittlerweile geändert.
Ich spiele Overwatch, Heroes of the Storm, Final Fanatasy XIV, Guild Wars 2 und noch viele viele mehr.
All diese Games in "echtem" 4K betrachten und bespielen zu dürfen - das wäre ein Traum, der wahr werden würde.
Daher bewerbe ich mich mit diesem Beitrag als einer der Tester dieser schicken 4K Monitore.

* Über den Schreiberling *
Ich bin Kommunikationsstudent und nach meinem Studium möchte ich unbedingt in die Pressearbeit.
Meine Freunde beschreiben mich als extrem redseligen und kommunikativen Menschen. Zudem bin ich ein echter Schreiberling.
Was Rechtschreibung und Grammatik angeht bin ich echt penibel, was meine Freunde und Kollegen immer nervt.  
Seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin war ich ein PC-Nerd. Und das bin ich heute noch. Ich bin gelernter IT-Systemelektroniker, Technikfreak und PCGH-Leser seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit. 
Ich weiß worauf es beim testen von Hardware ankommt. Ich weiß was spezifisch für einzelne Komponenten ist und worauf ich bei einzelnen Geräte und Teilen achten muss.
Zudem hatte ich schon mal das Vergnügen bei einem bekannten Hardware-Retailer bei solcher einer "Testers Keepers" Aktion mitzumachen. Dabei ging es aber "nur" um einen CPU-Kühler, der getestet werden sollte.

* Das System *
Natürlich muss so ein Ultra-HD Monitor auch ordentlich befeuert werden. Denn so schön 4K auch ist, mit 15 FPS macht auch das keinen wirklichen Spaß.
Mein System besteht aus einem i5-3570k, der auf 4,5GHz übertaktet wurde und tatsächlich immer noch leistungstechnisch keine Probleme in puncto CPU-Limit darstellt. 
Der "kleine" leistet immer noch einen fantastischen Job und bremst meine GTX 980 Ti keineswegs aus. 
Das ganze System wird durch 16GB DDR3-1600 RAM unterstützt. Abgerundet wird das ganze durch zwei SSDs (jeweils 250 GB) und eine HDD (4 TB) verpackt in einem wunderschönen, gut gekühlten und leisen  Fractal Design Define R4.
Als Peripherie kommt bei mir fast alles von Logitech. Eine G910 gepaart mit einer G502 und als Lautsprecher Z333.
Doch kommen wir zu dem was wichtig ist: Der aktuelle Monitor.

Momentan spiele ich auf einem Asus VG248QE mit 144 Hz. Dank meines Systems kann ich diese 144 Hz in fast jedem Game auch voll ausschöpfen.
Und obwohl ich in Overwatch die hohen Framerates echt zu schätzen weiß, würde ich eher in den gemächlicheren Games wie Final Fantasy XIV die Grafikqualität hochschrauben wollen.
Zudem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass meine GTX 980 Ti auch bei 4K noch die 60 FPS in Overwatch schafft.

* Ein kleines Fazit *
Um diesen Beitrag abzurunden, fasse ich mal  zusammen: 
Ich habe noch nie 4K in echt erlebt. 
Als Technikfreak und grafikbegeisterter bin ich echt scharf darauf, solch ein Gerät mal in Aktion zu sehen.
Zudem interessieren mich die spielerischen Unterschiede zwischen meinem momentanen Full-HD und dem neuen Ultra-HD Monitor. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein Guild Wars 2 oder FFXIV sogar noch immersiver wird durch die hohe Auflösung.
Außerdem wäre der neu gewonnene Platz auf dem Desktop eine tolle Bereicherung für meine Videobearbeitung. Viele Technik-YouTuber schwören auf 4K-Monitoren und deren angenehmes Platzverhältnis in, zum Beispiel, Adobe Premiere.
Und es wäre mir Ehre und Vergnügen einen Testbericht unter professionellen Aspekten anzufertigen und meiner Schreibeslust weiter zu fröhnen. Zudem wäre es eine tolle Übung für mein Studium. 

Danke für diese Chance, PCGH.

Beste Grüße.
Euer Shurchil


----------



## Bleistein (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Edit: Ziehe meine Bewerbung zurück


----------



## VeTtEFR34k (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

auch ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, einen der drei Lesertests durchführen zu dürfen.

Im Test würde ich den Bildschirm gern möglichst vielseitig testen. Beim Kauf von Bildschirmen habe ich immer wieder festgestellt, dass es schwierig ist einen bezahlbaren Bildschirm zu finden, der sehr unterschiedliche Anforderungen abdeckt.

Der Bildschirm muss natürlich spieletauglich sein, in dieser Preisklasse bedeutet das für mich in erster Linie schlierenfrei, frei von Input Lag, gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung und ausreichende Bildwiederholfrequenz. Weiterhin habe ich an meinem Schreibtisch nachmittags die Sonne im Rücken, sodass der Bildschirm genügend Helligkeit aufweisen muss. Diese Punkte würde ich gern mit schnellen Spielen und hohen FPS testen, z.B. in Project Cars, Assetto Corsa, Battlefield 1 und The Division.
Darüber hinaus fotografiere ich gerne mit DSLR und bearbeite die Fotos in Lightroom. Hier sind ein umfassender Farbraum und unverfälschte Farbdarstellung wichtig. Auch stellt sich die Frage, wie gut Werkskalibrierung oder mitgelieferte Farbprofile sind.
Weiterhin verwende ich einen Bildschirm z.B. auch für Tonstudio-Arbeiten in Logic. Dabei ist mir wichtig, dass der Bildschirm flackerfrei ist, ein gut lesbares Bild mit angenehm kräftigem Kontrast aber ohne übertriebene Kantenschärfe liefert, und so ermüdungsfreies Arbeiten über mehrere Stunden ermöglicht. 
Auch der Stromverbauch und Blickwinkelstabilität sind hier nicht außer Acht zu lassen. Features wie der Black Stabilizer und die Tonqualität des Audioanschlusses werden natürlich auch getestet.
Zu guter Letzt muss der Bildschirm den 'Freundin-Test' überstehen. Diese beschwert sich regelmäßig, dass meine Technik nicht funktioniert, sobald sie diese benutzt (so auch geschehen bei meinem jetzigen Bildschirm an ihrem Laptop).

In Punkten wie Ausstattung, Ergonomie, Ausleuchtung der 27" usw. und vor allem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis müsste sich der Monitor einem S27D850T mit PLS-Panel in WQHD von Samsung stellen. Die beiden sowohl preislich und als auch technisch gut vergleichbar. Ich würde hoffen, dass sich der LG beim Gaming etwas besser schlägt, da der Samsung nur mit eingeschaltetem Gaming-Mode subjektiv Lag-frei ist, dann aber ein unschönes Kontrastprofil aufweist. Sehr interessant finde ich auch, ob UHD gegenüber WQHD nochmals den gleichen Mehrwert hat wie WQHD gegenüber FHD.

Als Referenz in Farbtreue, Farbsättigung und Bildschärfe ist für mich das Display meines MacBook Pro 15" Retina maßgeblich. Der Vergleich ist aufgrund des Preises nicht ganz fair. Im direkten Vergleich nebeneinander bleibt jedoch kein Farbstich oder Detailverlust verborgen.

Weitere verwendete Hardware:
Intel i5 6600K
ASUS Z170-P
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws 5 DDR4-2400
ASUS Strix GTX 970

Nun heißt es Daumen drücken. In jedem Fall bin ich gespannt, wie die Tester den Bildschirm bewerten, besonders in Bezug auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## palledes (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

der 27-Zoll große LG 27UD58 enthält dank…

•	der hohen Auflösung von 3840 x 2160 Pixeln,
•	einer Reaktionszeit von nur 5 ms und
•	den High-End Gaming Funktionen

…   Features, die wohl jeden anspruchsvollen Gamer zufriedenstellen sollten. 

Ist der LG 27UD58 damit womöglich der perfekte Monitor zum Zocken?

Das würde ich gerne durch einen ausgiebigen Test des Monitors herausfinden!

Ich als begeisterter PC-Spieler bin natürlich sehr auf das Gaming-Erlebnis mit dem Monitor gespannt.

Wie wird das Ultra HD 4K IPS Panel, der Dynamic Action Sync und der spezielle Game Mode dieses verändern? Und hat man dank dem Black Stabilizer und der damit verbundenen dynamischen Verbesserung der düsteren Spielsequenzen in schnellen Shootern wirklich einen taktischen Vorteil?

Fragen über Fragen die ich mir gerne durch das Spielen verschiedener Games beantworten würde! 

Da ich mich in meiner Freizeit aber auch viel mit der Bildbearbeitung beschäftige, ist mir die Farbwiedergabe eines Monitors nicht weniger wichtig. 

LG garantiert hier eine hohe Bildqualität mit einer präzisen Farbwiedergabe ohne störende Farbverschiebungen. Außerdem soll man dank dem komfortablem OnScreen Control das Bild nur mit wenigen Mausklicks auch noch optimal einstellen können.

Das wäre für die Bildbearbeitung natürlich ideal!

Aber auf dem Papier kann man immer viel erzählen!

Die Praxis soll zeigen wie sich das 27 Zoll große IPS-Panel in Sachen Blickwinkelstabilität, Schärfe und Farbwiedergabe dann wirklich schlägt.

Ist der LG 27UD58 womöglich am Ende wirklich der perfekte Monitor zum Zocken? Wir werden sehen!

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor würde ich dann in einem ausführlichen Testbericht schildern und selbstverständlich mit passenden Bildern ergänzen.

Im Schreiben eines Testberichts bin ich auch nicht ganz unerfahren. Denn ich habe schon einige Testberichte unter anderem für Asus, Alternate und Mindfactory geschrieben und weiß deshalb genau, auf was es bei einem aussagekräftigen Testbericht ankommt.

Die Hardware, um die Spiele auch auf der maximalen Auflösung zu testen sowie das nötige Know-How ist ebenfalls vorhanden, so dass einem ausgiebigem Test nichts mehr im Wege steht.

Wenn ich einer der drei Tester sein dürfte, würde mich das natürlich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lukas A.


Meine PC-Hardware im Detail:

Prozessor: 		Intel Core I7 3770
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB
Grafikkarte: 		Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH


----------



## thechamp5400 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen der LG-Monitore testen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine GTX 980Ti zugelegt, besitze aktuell aber "nur" einen Full-HD-Monitor. Ich würde daher gerne vergleichen, inwiefern sich 4k-Gaming visuell von normalem Full-HD-Gaming abhebt und ob der Vorteil so groß ist, dass man sich ein aufrüsten überlegen sollte. Da sich mein aktueller Monitor und er LG bis auf die Displaygröße (24" vs. 27") sehr ähneln, bietet sich dieser Vergleich in meinen Augen an.

Außerdem wechsele ich häufiger mit meinem Desktop-PC den Standort - eine optimale Gelegenheit, um die Robustheit und Steifheit eines solchen höherklassigen Monitors auf die Probe zu stellen. Hält der Standfuß? Halten die VESA-Halterungen? Wie kratzeranfällig ist er?

Dazu würde ich natürlich von meinem generellen Eindruck während dieser 4 Wochen berichten. Ich freue mich, falls ihr mir euer Vertrauen schenkt ^^.

MfG


----------



## MX_21_250 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

ich würde mich hiermit auch gerne zum Test für einen der drei Monitore bewerben. 

Kurz zu meiner Person.
Ich bin schon seit meiner Kindheit technikbegeistert, hatte immer alle Spielekonsolen und wollte auch immer das neueste haben und testen einfach aus dem großen Interesse daran was sich bei der Technik weiterentwickelt.
Ebenso bin ich seit langem ein großer PC Enthusiast, der immer am neusten Stand ist wann welche Grafikkarten, Mainboards, CPUs ect. rauskommen und was sie können. Seit einiger Zeit hab ich auch eine ganz spezielle Begeisterung für Wasserkühlungen und overclocking entwickelt. 
Weiters denke ich, dass ich als BWL Student die nötige Rechtschreibung und Wortwahl für einen Testbericht mitbringe. 

4k am PC ist etwas das mich grade aktuell sehr interessiert. Ich bin gerade auch kurz davor mir einen 4k Monitor anzuschaffen, da würde sich diese Aktion auch super anbieten.
Weiters habe ich schon mit einigen Monitoren Erfahrungen gemacht. (normale FullHD 60Hz oder 144Hz)
Auch 4k ist mir nichts neues. Im Wohnzimmer habe ich einen Samsung 9er Series SUHD TV hängen, mit dem in UHD Serien streame oder auf der Xbox One S Filme schaue. Gaming geht da nicht wirklich in 4k, die One S skaliert das ja leider nur, ist aber niemals echtes 4k  

Mein Gaming System hat einen i5 6600k (overclocked) und in den nächsten Tagen dann eine Gtx 1080ti verbaut  PC ist weiters mit einer kompletten Eigenbau Custom Loop Wasserkühlung ausgestattet. 
4k und 60 fps sollte also nichts im weg stehen beim testen 

Wie würde ich den Monitor testen?
- Im Prinzip zocke ich fast alles. Der Monitor würde also in den verschiedensten Spielen getestet werden.
- Weiters arbeite ich leidenschaftlich mit Photoshop somit würde ich ich auch ausführlich im Bereich der Bildbearbeitung testen.
- Natürlich würde ich auch bewerten wie sich der Monitor im Alltagstest schlägt (surfen, Word, Excel, ect.)

Und auf das Gesamtpaket aus all diesen Punkten würde ich das spezielle Augenmerk legen, damit man einen Einruck bekommt wie sich der Monitor im Alltag schlägt. 
Natürlich werde ich auch auf die technischen Details des Geräts eingehen. 

Professionelle Fotos des Gerätes sollte ich mit einer Spiegelreflex denke ich auch hinbekommen. 

Somit hätte ich denk ich das wichtigste geschrieben und warte nun gespannt ob ich zu einem der 3 glücklichen gehören werde 

Lg


----------



## micha30111 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion ( oder auch jeden anderen der hier entscheidet ),

Ich nutze aktuell einen ASUS PG278Q als Hauptmonitor und als Zweitmonitor einen 27" LG Monitor, dessen genaue Bezeichnung ich jetzt nicht zur Hand habe.

Diese werden von einer EVGA 1080ti FE Grafikkarte betrieben. An sich bin ich mit dem ASUS Monitor sehr zufrieden ( 2k Auflösung, 144Hz und GSync ), würde allerdings gerne mal testen, wie sich die EVGA Karte in einer 4K auflösung schlägt.

An meinem PC zocke ich in der Hauptsache, des weiteren rendere und schneide ich Videos an ihm. Gerade beim Schneiden wäre ich auch auf die Bildqualität des Monitores gespannt.

Grafikbearbeitung mache ich an dem Gerät tendenziell wegig ( ab und an mal ein Thumbnail erstellen - aber das kann man nicht zwingend - zumindest nicht bei mir, als Grafikbearbeitung bezeichnen ).

Ich spiele an dem Rechner aktuell ME: Andromeda, Titan Quest Anniversary und Get Even. Das zeigt auch so meine "Spiele-Bandbreite", bzw. welche Arten von Spielen ich bevorzuge.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, einen dieser Monitore für Euch zu testen.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich.

Viele Grüße,

Micha


----------



## SamuraiKartoffel (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bin seit einigen Monaten immer wieder auf der Suche nach einem guten, wertigen Monitor, welcher meinen Ansprüchen an echtes "UHD-Gaming" gerecht wird. Ich besitze zwar einen UHD-Fernseher, doch eine echte Relation zum arbeiten, respektive spielen mit einem guten Monitor hatte ich bisher nicht, da mich bisherige UHD-Monitore einfach nicht überzeugen konnten. Ein Dell-Monitor, mit WQHD-Auflösung, wäre in meinem, wirklich gerne formulierten Produkttest der direkte Konkurrent und ist, so meine ich, auch eine gute Vergleichsbasis für zukünftige, anspruchsvolle Käufer. 

Genutzt wird folgendes PC-System:

ASUS ROG Maximus Extreme V mit I7 3770k @ 4.7 GHz
2x Gainward GTX 1080 GLH
16 GB Ram Corsair Vengeance

sowie eine PS4 Pro.

Getestet werden sollen dabei natürlich alle aktuellen, grafikintensiven Spiele, von Crysis 3, Battlefield 1, über Dishonored 2,Mass Effect Andromeda und The Witcher 3 soll dabei alles getestet werden.
Als Student freut man sich natürlich besonders wenn man die Möglichkeit bekäme,so ein hochwertiges Gerät zu nutzen, dass, neben der Gamingperformance, auch im Bereich der Videobearbeitung zum Einsatz kommen würde. Aber auch banale Tests mit Blu-Ray´s sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht fehlen. Weiterhin sollte natürlich die Ausstattung des Gerätes, sowie seine Verarbeitung, im Hinblick auf gängige Standards, Einfluss auf die Wertung haben. 

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit und Danke für die Chance das Gerät testen zu könne an PCGH und LG,

Lutz Fritzsche


----------



## blalaber (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion, 

sehr gerne würde ich den LG 27UD58 4k Monitor testen. Weniger geht es mir darum, den Monitor nach dem Test behalten zu dürfen. Vielmehr interesse ich mich dafür, wie gut sich 4k Monitore zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt im Alltag schlagen - denn das ist genau das, was mich selbt momentan auch interessiert. Da mein momentanes Setup doch etwas eingerostet und eingestaubt ist, erwische ich mich immer öfter dabei, wie ich im Internet nach Tests und Angeboten von 4k Monitoren  stöbere.

Momentan befindet sich bei mir auf dem Tisch:
- LG W2234T, 22" mit 1080p TN-Panel
- Belinea 1980 S2, 19" mit 720p MVA-Panel

Bisher war ich mit diesem Setup sehr zufrieden. mit dem FullHD TN Panel kann man mit schnellen Reaktionszeiten gut spielen und hat auch beim Arbeiten (Office, GIMP, Inkscape, Matlab, LaTex, allg. Coding) oder beim Surfen durch das Internet viel nutzbare Fläche geboten. Dennoch habe ich den 19" MVA Monitor nie abgebaut. Als Second Screen ist das 720p Display komplett ausreichend. Außerdem sieht die Bildqualität des MVA Panels direkt neben dem TN Panel einfach toll aus. So ist der alte Belinea der ideale Zweitbildschirm für den Mediengenuss nebenher.

Nun sind die 4k Monitore meiner Meinung nach reif genug, um einen Kauf ernsthaft in Betracht zu ziehen. Kinderkrankheiten wie z.B. nur 30 Hz Bildwiederholrate oder umständliches Anschließen der Displays über mehrere Kabel sind heute kein Thema mehr. Die gängigen Grafikkarten verfügen über die notwendigen Ausgänge um ein 4k Display zu treiben und bieten auch ausreichend Leistung um die Displays vernünftig mit Informationen zu füttern. Meine Hardware bewegt sich dennoch noch im Grenzgebiet: Core i5 2500k, 8 GB Ram, AMD Radeon RX480 mit 8GB, 512 GB SSD.

Schließlich gibt es einige Gründe, weswegen ich bisher noch nicht bei einem der auf dem Markt verfügbaren Monitore zugeschlagen habe:
- Kann ein 27" 4k Monitor mein momentanes Multi-Screen Setup ablösen ohne dabei ungewollte Kompromisse einzugehen bzw. doch wieder einen zweiten Monitor aufzustellen (Genügt das Platzangebot bei der Alltagsarbeit am PC, kann man z.B. Picture-in-Picture Funktionen effektiv nutzen, werde ich das 4:3 Format des Belinea vermissen)? 
- Wie schlagen sich die 3 Panel-Varianten im direkten Vergleich? (TN vs. MVA vs. IPS)
- Wie komme ich mit meinem oben genannten Nutzungsprofil mit dem Display zurecht?
- Meine aktuelle Hardware ist sicherlich nicht schnell genug, um ein 4k Display in jedem Spiel mit ausreichend FPS zu befeuern. Daher bin ich brennend an der Qualität des Upscalings interessiert. Klar - der Windowsbetrieb läuft sicherlich in 4k ohne Probleme. Kann ich hingegen aktuelle Spiele, für die die Rechenleistung in 4k nicht genügt auch mit kleineren Auflösungen spielen, ohne dass die Bildqualität signifikant darunter leidet? Wie schlägt sich hierbei auch AMDs Freesync?

Diese Fragestellungen resultieren aus meinen alltäglichen, breitgefächerten Gepflogenheiten, wie ich mein PC-Setup nutze - und diese würde ich gerne beantwortet haben, und zwar am besten von mir selbst! Dennoch denke ich, dass viele User in einer vergleichbaren Situation sind. Insbesondere denke ich, dass der Aspekt der verfügbaren Hardware viele User ins Grübeln bringt. Ein Monitor-Upgrade für ~500€ ist zwar teuer, aber dennoch für die meisten erschwinglich. Wenn man dann aber nach ein paar Wochen Nutzung bemerkt, dass man auch noch gleich CPU, Mainboard und evtl. die GPU upgraden sollte und damit nochmals über 1000€ an Ausgaben anstehen, dann will der ursprüngliche Monitor-Kauf doch gut überlegt sein. Man will ja schließlich nichts kaufen, was einem irgendwie den Spass an seinem kompletten Setup verdirbt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den Monitor testen dürfte!


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Werte PCGH-Redaktion,

auch ich möchte mich für den Test eines der drei Monitore bewerben. Erfahrungen im Schreiben von Reviews sind bereits vorhanden und eine Ausstattung in Form einer ordentlichen Kamera und das entsprechende Know How von Aufnahmen diverser Fotos bestehen seit mehreren Jahren. Es steht folgendes Testsystem zur Verfügung:

Intel i7-6700k @Stock

Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7

16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15

512GB Samsung 850 PRO 2.5" & 2000GB WD Blue WD20EZRZ

8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock

Soundblaster Recon 3D & Burr Brown OP AMP

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3

be quiet! Silent Base 800

Windows 10

Einen Schwerpunkt kann ich auf die Bildqualität in Bezug auf Bildbearbeitung legen, da ich semiprofessioneller Fotograf bin und entsprechende Anforderungen vorhanden sein müssen, die durch das verwendete Panel gedeckt werden können. Ein direkter Vergleich kann mit einem mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenen 27 Zoll-Monitor vorgenommen,  und eine entsprechende Weiterentwicklung in den letzten Jahren, in Bezug auf die Display-Technik, dargestellt werden. Ich freue mich über eine Nachricht von euch und würde mich freuen, einen entsprechenden Erfahrungsbericht zu formulieren.

Viele Grüße

BillDschirm


----------



## Haligia (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest und würde gerne eines der drei LG 27UD58 testen.  

*Zu meiner Person:*
Meine Name ist Halis und bin 24 Jahre alt. Ich komme aus der schönen Stadt Wendlingen am Neckar in der Nähe von Stuttgart und mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration. 
Wenn ich mal nicht arbeite oder zwangsweise draußen bin, beschäftige ich mich mit meinen Hobbies: Zocken, Hardware-/Softwarenews durchlesen, Reviews schreiben und Content Creation (mit Adobe Premiere, AfterEffects und Photoshop). Ich habe bis jetzt diverse Reviews in verschiedenen Foren veröffentlicht und habe sozusagen Erfahrung damit. (Auf Wunsch kann ich diese auch an Sie zuschicken). Durch mein großes Interesse an Hardware und Software habe ich viel Wissen in diesen Bereichen seit meiner Jugend gesammelt, was mich letztendlich zu diesem Beruf gebracht hat. 

*Warum würde ich gerne an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen?* 
Ich möchte endlich auch den nächsten Schritt wagen und einen Monitor mit einem Monitor arbeiten welches eine höhere Auflösung als Full HD hat. Vorallem das Gaming Erlebnis soll sich verbessern. Dank meiner RX 580 kann auch mal Free Sync in der Praxis getestet werden. Wie gesagt arbeite ich auch oft mit Adobe Programmen und mit dem IPS Panel würde es sicher mehr Spaß machen. Wenn ich eines der 3 Tester sein dürfte, könnte ich meinen "alten" Asus Monitor in Rente schicken.

*Mein Testsystem:* 
i3 6100 @be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (in den nächsten Tagen kommt das Upggrade auf einen i7 6700K oder 7700K)
8GB HyperX Fury 2133Mhz Single Kit
MSI Z170A MPower Gaming Titanium
Asus RX 580 Strix OC
256GB WD Black NVMe PCIe 3.0 x4 SSD
240GB SanDisk Ultra II SSD
1TB WD Blue
550W Seasonic G-Series 80+Gold
Fractal Design Define C
Asus VS247HR 24" 1080p (als Vergleich)


*Mein Testbericht:*
In meinem Review würde ich natürlich auf alle möglichen Punkte sehr genau eingehen, aber es dennoch verständlich und übersichtlich gestalten...
Doch wie würde ich vorgehen? Was wären meine Testkriterien? Welche Fragen würde ich mit meinem Review beantworten?

Einleitung


Eine Einleitung mit Danksagung an PCGH
Technische Eigenschaften

Eine Tabelle mit den wichtigsten technischen Eigenschaften zum Monitor darf natürlich nicht fehlen
Verpackung und mitgeliefertes Zubehör
 Eventuell ein Unboxing Video
Wie ist der Monitor verpackt?
Was wird an Zubehör mitgeliefert?
Wie sieht es mit der Qualität der Zubehörs aus?
...
Verarbeitung und Qualität

Wie gut ist der Monitor verarbeitet?
Gibt es sichtbare Qualitätsmängel?
Welche Materialien wurden verwendet?
...
Inbetriebnahme

Wie erfolgt der Aufbau des Monitors?
Kann man den Monitor alleine zusammenbauen und wie schwierig gestaltet dies sich?
Welche Anschlussmöglichkeiten gibt es für Videoübertragung?
Stromversorgung?
...
Design und Bedienbarkeit

Wie sieht das Design aus?
Was unterscheidet dieses Modell äußerlich von anderen?
Wie sieht es mit der persönlichen Anpassbarkeit?
Maximal und Minimalwerte für Neigbarkeit?
Wo sind welche Bedientasten? Sind diese leicht zu erreichen? Wie ist das Druckgefühl?
Wie sieht es mit VESA Halterungen bzw Wandmontage aus?
...
Features

Screen Split: Welche Vor und Nachteile gibt es von geteilten Arbeitsflächen? Dual/Tripple/Quad Screen Setups ...
Game Mode: Sichbare Vorteile beim Spielen?
Black Stabilizer: Merkbare Änderungen von Schwarzwerten in Spielen wie CS:GO?
Free Sync & Dynamic Action Sync in der Praxis
...
Software

Wie sieht das Menü aus?
Ist es einfach zu bedienen oder ist es zu kompliziert gestaltet?
Inhalte von "OnScreenControl" und welche Vorteile hat man davon?
...
Bildqualität

Zuerst natürlich ein kurzer Test auf Pixelfehler am Panel selbst
Ausleuchtung: Helligkeit, Kontrast,... Gibt es weniger oder stark beleuchtete Bereiche?
Farbechtheit, ...
Blickwinkeltest: Wie stark sind die Blickwinkel?
Tests für Reaktionszeit, Screentearing, Ghosting,...
Unterschiede zwischen allen vorgespeicherten Bildmodis in der Praxis
...
Alltag Praxistest

Der Punkt an dem ich am weisten Wert lege ist natürlich das Arbeiten... Welche Vorteile bringt 4K bei vielen geöffneten und verwendeten Programmen? Ist das Arbeiten leichter?
Arbeiten mit Photoshop, Premiere Pro & co? 4K IPS deutlich besser als Full HD TN Panel?
Office...
Wie macht sich der Monitor bei Filmen/Serien? Filmeabende mit The Walking Dead & co...
Wie wirkt sich längeres Arbeiten  auf die Augen aus? 
Gamingtests mit Full HD bis 4K...
...
Fazit

Positives und Negatives zum Monitor
Meine eigene Meinung zum LG 27UD58
Was kann man verbessern?
Für wen ist ein solcher Monitor geeignet?
Kaufempfehlung?

Mein Review werde ich natürlich mit vielen und detailreichen Bildern, Screenshots & Diagrammen abrunden. Für mich ist es einfach wichtig zu einem Review viele gute Bilder/Screenshots/Diagramme hinzuzufügen, denn eine Wand voll mit Texten will keiner lesen.  Als Kamera dient höchstwahrscheinlich mein Galaxy S7 bzw. eine Sony DSLR welche ich ggf. von einem Kollegen ausleihen könnte.


*Was ich noch sagen wollte:*
Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ich einer der Tester sein darf. Zuletzt noch natürlich vielen Dank an das PCGH und an LG für diesen Lesertest. 

Gruß und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## Jarafi (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Leibe Redaktion,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit für einen Test von einem der LG 27UD58 bewerben.

4K ist für mich eines der Interessanten Themen 2017, genauso wie der Freesync-Standard.
Beide Technologien sind schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt und können besonders für Gamer sehr interessant sein und das Spielgefühl steigern und deutlich verbessern.
Zum Vergleich in meinem Test würde ich einen ASUS MG24UO Gaming Monitor einsetzen. Dieser verfügt ebenfalls über Freesync, ein IPS-Panel sowie die 4K-Auflösung. 
Somit könnte man neben einem Größenvergleich von 23,6“ zu  27“ bei 4K auch Unterschiede bei der Freesync-Performance anfertigen und auch analysieren, was sich getan hat im Laufe der Zeit.

Kurz zu den beiden Testsystemen, die zur Verfügung stehen:

Gaming-PC

•	Intel Core i5-6500
•	16GB DDR4-2400-MHz
•	AMD RX 480
•	Crucial MX200 512-GB
•	Windows 10 64bit

APU-PC

•	AMD A10-7870K
•	16GB DDR3-2400-MHz
•	Plextor 256-GB
•	Windows 10 64bit

Ich würde nicht nur die Gaming-Performance in Verbindung mit Freesync feststellen, sondern auch in wie weit 4K der normalen FHD-Auflösung das Wasser abgraben kann, was die Bildqualität und das flüssige Gameplay, bei den beiden verschiedenen Displaygrößen anbelangt.
Interessant sind hier auch der Einsatz von Bildverbesserung wie AA und AF und somit auch, ob ich bei 4K nicht komplett auf so etwas verzichten kann und sich dadurch die Performance nicht ausgleicht oder ob 4K doch mehr Ressourcen verlangt.

Daneben dann, wie angesprochen auch die Freesync-Performance in 4K sowie FullHD und ob mir diese Technologie nicht in 4K sogar noch mehr bringt oder ob es noch Kinderkrankheiten gibt.
Weiterhin für mich sehr Interessant, lohnt sich 4K bei einem größeren Monitor mehr als bei einem kleineren und steht die Performance bei 4K in guter Relation zur Qualitätssteigerung bei Spielen, oder kann dies vernachlässigt werden.
Weiterhin würde ich auf Punkte der normalen Arbeit eingehen.
Dazu zählen Word und besonders Excel, wo ein größerer Arbeitsbereich zur Verfügung steht mit höherer Auflösung, somit sollte man schneller und vielleicht sogar Effizienter arbeiten können ohne scrollen. Oder hört sich dies auf dem Papier besser an, als es wirklich ist. 

Ansonsten, da ich leidenschaftlich Fotografiere, steht auch das Thema Bildbearbeitung und Sichtung im Fokus.
DSLRs bieten schon seit vielen Jahren deutlich mehr Pixel als FHD-Monitore von der Auflösung darstellen, kann man so bei der Sichtung in  4K deutliche Vorteile erzielen, als wenn man die Fotos nur auf einem FHD-Monitor betrachtet.
Daneben ist bei mir auch der Videoschnitt ein Thema, viele Spuren brauchen viel Platz, erleichtert mir 4K hier die Arbeit? 

Daneben soll natürlich auch die eigentliche Hardware im Fokus stehen. Was brauche und vor allem was möchte ich persönlich in 4K darstellen und spielen. 
Reicht eine RX 480 zum Spaß am Spielen oder sogar eine APU, oder muss mehr sein. 

Zum Thema der APU, hier möchte ich nicht nur auf Causal-Gaming eingehen in 4K, sondern auch die Multimedia-Tauglichkeit in den Vordergrund rücken.
Nicht nur das Thema Fotos sondern speziell auch Videos und Filme in 4K im Verhältnis zum Stromverbrauch und der Qualitätssteigerung  im Verhältnis zu FHD.
Und hier ist auch Interessant, was man mit einer iGPU alles in 4K anstellen kann, neben Kaveri würde ich auch die iGPU meines i5-6500 zum Test hinzuziehen.

Daneben gibt es natürlich auch Fotos sowie Videos zum eigentlichen Produkt als auch einen eigenen Part im Test, der sich mit dem Monitor und dessen Features schriftlich auseinandersetzt.
Ergänzt wird das Ganze dann durch meine Tests.

Alle Tests soll immer in Bezug auf die eigentliche Monitorgröße getestet werden. Bringt mir 4K bei einem 27“ mehr, als bei einem 23,6“ oder spielt das im Alltag keine Rolle und wie verhält sich die 4K-Auflösung im Vergleich zu FHD. 
Ich denke, das ist der Knackpunkt an der Sache in Kombination mit der jeweiligen Performance und den persönlichen Anforderungen. 
Daneben werde ich auch den Preis für die Systeme als auch für einen 4K-Monitor nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

Der Abschluss soll zusammengefasst werden unter dem Titel „Kann 4K 2017 als Massentauglich angesehen werden?“. 

Vielen Dank und Beste Grüße


----------



## Hannes30 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich interessiere mich, wie alle hier, sehr für diesen Test. Zunächst muss ich anmerken, dass ich keine Gamer bin, sondern der Bildschirm sich bei mir eher den alltäglichen Aufgaben stellen muss. Doch deshalb ist mein Blick keineswegs oberflächlich und ungenau. Ich habe an Technik einen sehr hohen Anspruch, der gerade bei Monitoren verstärkt ist, da diese während der PC Nutzung dauerhaft enorm wichtig sind. Eine Grafikkarte, mag der Gamer jetzt sagen, ist ebenso wichtig, wenn nicht wichtiger, doch diese wird im „normalen“ Betrieb nur teilweise ausgelastet. Während dem Surfen im Internet oder dem Schreiben von Texten, wird auch die Festplatte/SSD meist nur wenig beansprucht. Zwar sind diese Komponenten überaus wichtig für einen schnellen und angenehmen PC Betrieb aber der Bildschirm, auf den der Blick des Nutzers konsequent gerichtet ist, ist meiner Meinung nach die Komponente, der Schwachstellen am wenigsten verziehen werden sollten.

Und genau solche Schwachstellen werde ich während der Testlaufzeit versuchen zu finden, wobei ich natürlich hoffe, dass es möglichst keine geben wird. Ich denke, dass 4K nicht nur etwas für Gamer ist, sondern auch für dauer-PC-Nutzer, die ein angenehmes und qualitativ hochwertiges Panel wünschen. Deshalb denke ich, dass der Test aus meiner Sicht für alle, auch für Gamer, sehr interessant wird.

Über mich selbst würde ich sagen, dass eine gute Schreibe vorhanden ist, da ich seit November 2016 für einen namhaften deutschen Windows Blog schreibe. 

Viele Grüße Hannes


----------



## dark2k (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe Leser, verehrte Moderatoren des Forums und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die PCGH-Redakteure,

ich bin heute angetreten, um mich um diese außergewöhnliche Möglichkeit, einen Monitor zu testen, zu bewerben.

Selbstverständlich freue ich mich auch außerordentlich über den Aspekt der Veröffentlichung eines von mir erarbeiteten Artikels, worüber ich überaus stolz wäre.
Aber zuerst ein kleiner Überblick über den Ablauf bzw. die Gliederung meiner Bewerbung:
*
1.	Vorstellung
2.	Test Hardware
3.	Testumfeld
4.	Vorläufiger Testrahmen
5.	Abschließende Worte

1.	Vorstellung*

Mit meinen 33 Jahren bin ich schon etwas älter, dafür durfte ich aber mit einem alten Olivetti Computer, den ich damals richtig cool fand, groß werden. Seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr begleiteten mich verschiedenste Computer. Großgeworden bin ich mit so tollen Spielen wie: GOR, XoniX, Duke Nukem 2D, Jill of the jungle, Vollgas und Day of the tentacle. Mittlerweile nutze ich den Computer nicht nur zum gemütlichen Zocken, sondern auch zur Bild- Bearbeitung, Videoschnitt und auch für CAD Anwendungen. Fotografieren ist neben dem Spielen am PC eine weitere Leidenschaft von mir so, dass ich recht ordentliche Bilder zustande bringen werde. 
*
2.	Test Hardware
*
Zu meiner Ausstattung gehören folgende Komponenten:
Mainboard:		 MSI Z170A
CPU:			        Intel Core i7-6700k
RAM:			       16GB DDR4
HDD:			       2x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
			              1TB Speicher für Foto etc.
Grafikkarte:	       NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 8GB
Monitor:		       LG 27MP75
Betriebssystem:	Windows 10
*
3.	Testumfeld
*
Das Testgelände befindet sich in meinem Wohnzimmer auf einem ganz normalen Schreibtisch. 

Durch die örtlichen Gegebenheiten ist morgens eine Sonneneinstrahlung von der Seite gegeben und abends von hinter dem Benutzer. 
Dies wirkt sich oft negativ auf das visuelle Erlebnis aus, welches der vorhandene Monitor liefert.
Hier ist das Problem oft, dass wenn ich helle Kleidung trage, dass diese sich spiegelt und ich so vom Spielgeschehen abgelenkt werde.
*
4.	Vorläufiger Testrahmen
*
Wieso vorläufig? Man kann ja nie wissen, ob während des Testes das ein oder andere unbeachtete Detail auftaucht, welches noch beleuchtet werden möchte.

Aber nun zum Testrahmen: (so wie ich das ohne vorgabe oder so durchführen würde)


Installation/Inbetriebnahme 

Auflistung und Erklärung der Features und Anschlussmöglichkeiten.

Einstellmöglichkeiten/OnScreen Control. Unter Beachtung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit.

Einfluss der Umweltfaktoren auf das visuelle Erlebnis. Verschiedene Beleuchtungsszenarien werden gegenübergestellt. Der Monitor wird auf ein mögliches Spiegeln untersucht.

Blickwinkel. Hier wird im Einzelnen untersucht wie die unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel sich auf die Darstellung auswirken.

Vergleich der Auflösungen. Hier wird untersucht wie sich die Auflösung des Testmusters von 3840 x 2160 im Vergleich zu der momentan genutzten Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 verhält. Welche Vorteile bzw. Nachteile ergeben sich etc.

Test des Verhaltens in Office Programmen, Siemens NX, Lightroom etc…

Nun zu dem, was am meisten Spaß macht. Der Spiele-Test. Wie verhält sich der Monitor bei verschiedenen Spielen in den gängigen Auflösungen.

Wie ist die Schwarz-Darstellung und Ausleuchtung, gerade in dunklen Spielen. Gibt es Schlieren oder ähnliches. Wie wirken sich die verschiedenen Einstellungen auf das Spieleerlebnis aus etc.

Folgende Spiele werden zum Test herangezogen: Escape from Tarkov, Battlefield 1, GTA 5, Diablo 3, Deus Ex.
*
5.	Abschließende Worte
*
Mich begeistert vor allem die Möglichkeit, sich aktiv einbringen zu können und ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf 3 sicherlich sehr interessante Beiträge.
Mich persönlich würde am meisten der Unterschied zwischen Full HD und Ultra HD und die Performanceunterschiede interessieren.

Ich hoffe, mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen zu können, wünsche aber auch den anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Gruß Adrian


----------



## felicity212 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,

da ich mich bereits selber Anfang diesen Jahres auf Monitor Suche befand, weiß ich was der Markt momentan zu bieten hat und was man ungefähr für sein Geld erwarten darf.
Da ich eine breite Palette an Monitoren getestet habe, kenne ich mich mit den unterschieden zwischen IPS/TN/VA ( unter Ihren Vor- und Nachteilen ) bestens aus und sehe auch den unterschied zwischen 90 und 105 ppi 
unter den Monitoren waren;

BenQ XL2411Z (1920x1080 | 144hz | TN)
Samsung U28E590D (3840x2160 | 60hz | TN)
Asus PB277Q (2560x1440 | 75hz | TN )
Asus ROG PG348Q (3440x1440 | 100hz | IPS) 
HP Pavilion 32 V1M69AA (2560x1440 | 60hz | VA)
Asus MG278Q (2560x1440 |144hz | TN )


geblieben bin ich dann bei letzterem. Dennoch würde ich sehr gerne den LG Monitor testen um zu sehen, wie er sich gerade im Vergleich zum knapp 100 Euro günstigeren U28E590D schlägt.
Da viele 4K Einsteiger den Samsung Monitor aufgrund seines Preises in betracht ziehen werden, würde ich gerne herausfinden ob sich der Aufpreis für die meisten Interessenten lohnen würde.

Gaming Tauglichkeit wird dabei für die meisten natürlich die größte Rolle spielen, aber auch auf die momentanen Probleme mit 4K im alltäglichen Betrieb werde ich eingehen.
Auf Qualitätsmängel eventuelle (Lichthöfe, tote Pixel, Scanlines, etc.) wird selbstverständlich auch geachtet.

Angetrieben wird der LG dann übrigens von;

i5 4690K @ 4,5Ghz / 8GB DDR3 1866 / 1070 GS Phoenix



Liebe Grüße


----------



## giovani (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,
 Ich würde den oben erwähnten Monitor sehr gerne testen.
Zurzeit nutze ich einen Acer XB280HK UHD Monitor. Ich würde den Monitor sehr gerne testen da ich nach einem zweitem Monitor suche, und mir LG Bildschirme schon oft in den Sinn gekommen sind , da ich in Foren gelesen habe dass diese sehr gut seien sollen.
Mein PC besitzt eine Intel Core I7 6700 K auf 4,5 Ghz übertaktet , eine Geforce GTX 1070 Founders Edition auf 1950 Mhz übertaktet, eine 2 TB Festplatte, 256 GB SSD von Samsung und 16 GB ram mit einen Speichertakt von 3000 Mhz. Warum solltet ihr mich nehmen ?  Ich werde den Monitor alles ab verlangen , da ich in mit aktuellen Spielen (Battlefiel 1 , Star Wars Battlefront,  Gta 5) testen werde . Dies werde ich immer mit den Grafikaufwendigsten Einstellungen machen , so wird man die Vorteile und Nachteile (wenn es überhaupt welch gibt) des  Monitors sehen. Ein weiterer Grund warum ihr mich auswählen solltet ist , dass ich mich sehr klar ausdrücken kann und kein Blatt vor den Mund nehme , also ich werde auch sagen wenn mir etwas an dem Monitor nicht gefällt. Ich werde ihn auch mit anderen Monitoren in dieser Preisklasse Vergleichen .

Ich hoffe ich bin eine der auserwählten  .


----------



## Adnazar (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin liebe Redaktion, liebe Leser,

ich möchte mich um einen Platz auf der Leser-Test-Liste bewerben, um einen der LG 27UD58 zu testen. 

Gerade vor kurzem ist mir mein Samsung Monitor durchgebrannt und ich musste mir kurzfristig einen sehr billigen AOC 1080p Monitor als Ersatz zulegen. Eigentlich hätte ich gern einen LG 34" und spare da auch drauf, aber ca 800 Euro ist für mich kein Pappenstiel und obendrein musste diesen Monat ein neues (gebrauchtes) Auto her, also ist der Traum von großen WQHD 34" 21:9 Wunsch-Monitor erstmal in weite Ferne gerückt. Ich habe mich aber bereits in den letzten 3-4 Monaten massiv mit Monitoren beschäftigt, auf der Suche nach dem "Traum-Gerät", auch wenn es mir jetzt erstmal nicht möglich sein wird, dies in näherer Zukunft zu erwerben, Auto-Raten statt Augenschmaus. Aber trotzdem konnte ich mir durch meine Recherchen recht umfassendes Wissen über alle aktuellen Modelle, Spezifikationen, Features und Preise erwerben und würde dieses Wissen auch mit in den Test einbringen.

Wenn ich jetzt diesen schicken LG 27" UHD vor meine Augen bekäme, wüßte ich dies wirklich sehr zu schätzen und würde gern alle erdenklichen Tests damit durchführen und ausführlich darüber schreiben.

Meine momentane Hardware, mit der ich das Gerät testen würde, besteht aus einem i7 4790k auf einem Asus Maximus VII Hero Motherboard mit 16GB RAM und einer Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB, UHD und FreeSync zu testen und zu bewerten wäre also problemlos möglich. Sowohl der Prozessor wie auch die Grafikkarte laufen übertaktet und stabil seit geraumer Zeit, so dass auch die hohe Auflösung kein wirkliches Problem darstellt. Umfangreiches Testmaterial in Form einer abwechslungsreichen Games-Sammlung ist vorhanden und auch Bedarf zur ernsthaften Nutzung des Monitors ist gegeben, mit Office Arbeit, Content-Generierung an meiner Firmen Homepage (bin selbständig), Drucksachen Erstellung, Briefe und eMails en masse schreiben. Auch Video-Material für Vergleichstests ist in meinem Regal und notfalls kann ich auch mit den Videos meines eigenen YT- und Switch Streaming Portfolios Vergleiche durchführen.

Digitale Fotos kann ich mit der Leica Dual-Kamera meines Huawei P9 problemlos in guter Qualität erstellen, daran würde es also auch nicht mangeln.

Das wars dann erstmal von meiner Seite, ich hoffe, ich werde von Euch hören/lesen und würde mich sehr freuen, ins Tester-Team gewählt zu werden.

Schönes Wochenende allerseits,
Adnazar / Dirk


----------



## LStar (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

da ich mich momentan nach einem UHD-Monitor umschaue und mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann, wäre es schön, wenn Ihr mir die Entscheidung abnehmt  Wenn der Monitor in Test dann noch für meine Anwendungszwecke geeignet ist, umso besser. 

*Einsatzbereich*
Neben dem Einsatz im Gaming-Bereich (Reaktionszeit, Gaming-Mode usw.) wird der Monitor für Foto- und Videobearbeitung eingesetzt. Speziell 4K S-Log Aufnahmen werden via DaVinci Resolve bzw. Adobe SpeedGrade farbkorrigiert. Besonders wichtig ist mir daher eine korrekte Farbwiedergabe. Deshalb wird neben den Standardeinstellungen des Monitors auf eine Kalibrierung durch einen Spyder5 Pro gesetzt. Weiterhin muss sich der Monitor der Textverarbeitung (LaTeX) und der momentan zeitlich intensiven Programmiertätigkeit stellen. Bei meinem derzeitigen FHD-Monitor bekommen meine Augen relativ schnell Ermüdungserscheinungen.

*Testsystem*
Der Monitor wird zum einem am Desktop sowie an einem Macbook getestet.

Desktop:
CPU: Core i7 7700K (5GHz)
MB: ASUS Maximus IX Formula
RAM: 32GB DDR4-3400MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW2 
PSU: Corsair RM650x

Mobil: Macbook Pro Retina 15“

*Testkriterien*
Neben der Verarbeitung, Ergonomie (Höhenverstellbar/Neigung) und der Bedienung des OSD, sind für mich besonders die Ausleuchtung, Farbtreue und  
der zugegebenermaßen rein subjektive Bildeindruck wichtig. Hier muss sich der Monitor gegen mein Macbook Pro Retina behaupten, welches momentan für alle Foto- und Videobearbeitungsprojekte zum Einsatz kommt. Für den Gaming-Bereich wird der Monitor mit CS:GO, Nex Machina, Forza Horizon 3 und The Witcher 3 getestet. Hier wird die Bildwiederholrate, Reaktionszeit und der Game-Mode besondere Beachtung finden. 

Eine DSLR steht für die Produktfotos zur Verfügung. 

Vielen Dank für diese Aktion.
Ich wünsche alle Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und freue mich auf die Reviews


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Monitortest des LG 27UD58.

Ich bin Elektronik-Ing. und seit 35 Jahre im Beruf.

Zum Test steht eine freesynchfähige MSI RX 470 8GB mit Standardeinstellungen, ein i5 6500 auf Standardtakt, 16 GB RAM, ausreichend große SSD+HD zur Verfügung.
Als Monitor benutze ich einen LG 22 MP 65 HQ-P mit IPS-Panel und ungepulster Helligkeitsregelung, mit dem ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden bin, bis jetzt.

Als Forschungs und Entwicklungs-Ing, Sofwareentwickler, Hardwareentwickler, PC-Service-Ing, Facherkäufer und anderen Tätigkeiten (u. a. Dokumentationsmanagement) habe ich langjährige Erfahrung im gesamten PC-Gebiet von 8 bis 64bit Systemen.

Zur Dokumentation ist eine DSLR vorhanden.
Wie der  Testbericht aufgebaut ist, werden wir sehen, wenn er fertig ist.

Auf bald.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, liebe Mit-Forenmitglieder,

gerne würde ich dieses Mal auch mein Glück versuchen, euch davon überzeugen zu können, was für ein toller Test-Schreiberling ich doch bin :p
Da die Auswahlkriterien hier sicherlich auf der Qualität des Testberichts beruhen, werde ich nachfolgend versuchen euch davon zu überzeugen, warum ich mich dieses mal bewerbe und weshalb ich hierfür der ideale Testkandidat bin.

Zu allererst würde ich einmal mit mir zum Testen zur Verfügung stehenden Umgebung beginnen:

*1. Meine Hardware:*
Momentan besitze ich zum Testen eines Monitors drei verschiedene auf unterschiedliche Zwecke ausgelegte Systeme.
Das Erste besteht aus meine Thermaltake Core P5 mit Komplettwasserkühlung und folgenden Komponenten:
MSI Z97 Gaming 5
i7 4790k
ASUS Strix 1080 Advanced mit EKWB Kühler & Backplate
32GB DDR3 HyperX Beast mit 2400mhz
Antec Edge 550Watt

Das Zweite aus meinem Phanteks Evolv ITX System, momentan in Benutzung durch meine Freundin, in welchem der Fokus auf dem kleinen Formfaktor und Stille liegt:
Xeon e3-1231-v3
r9 Nano von Sapphire
16GB Crucial Tactical 1866MHz
ASUS Impact VII
Bequiet Dark Power Pro P11 550Watt

Und das Dritte aus meinen formschönen Macbook Pro mit Alu-Unibody aus dem Jahr 2012 in Vollausstattung, welches ich vor allem bei Kundengängen & Vorträgen nutze.

Als direkte Vergleiche zum LG 27UD58 hätte ich mein momentanes Monitorsetup, welches wie folgt besteht:
1. Dell S2716DG, 144Hz, Gsync und WQHD, in meinen Augen der für mich momentan ideale Gamingmonitor mit mattem Bildschirm
2. Dell S2715H, ein FullHD Monitor mit glänzendem Display, der mir als Zweimonitor vor allem zum Serien schauen dient.
3. Apple ThunderBolt Display aus dem Jahr 2013, ein Retina Display aus dem Hause Apple, welches leider momentan nicht mehr erhätlich ist, jedoch den idealen Anschluss für mein Macbook Pro bietet. Es wird momentan vor allem zum Schreiben von Büro Dokumenten und ähnlichem genutzt.
4. Dell U2715H, ein WQHD IPS Monitor mit ebenfalls mattem Display, der mein Setup zu den zwei anderen Dell Monitoren finishen wird. Leider kam er jedoch erst gestern via Post an und wird erst in dem kommenden Tagen hinzugefügt werden. Daher ist er auch noch nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen.

Mit folgenden Monitoren konnte ich bereits Erfahrungen sammeln: //lediglich die letzten zwei Jahre
LG 34UM65-P, LG34UM67-P (zum Test der Freesync mit meiner Nano / R9 390x), Asus PG348Q (als Vergleich zu meinem Dell S2716DG), AOC AG352QCX (zum Test von Adaptive Sync und Überlegung auf Vega zu warten alternativ zur gtx1080)

Anbei ein Bild zu meinem momentanen Setup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eines zum momentane Setup meiner Freundin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Meine Person:*
Mit meinen 22 Jahren gehöre ich sicherlich zu den jüngeren Mitgliedern dieses Forums, bin jedoch für mein Alter auf Grund der bereits in jungen Jahren aufkommenden IT-Affinität bereits sehr erfahren in diesem Bereich (insoweit ich das beurteilen kann). Seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr würde ich meine täglich am und mit Computern verbrachte Zeit im Durchschnitt auf minimum 8 Stunden schätzen. Auf Grund dessen habe ich direkt nach meinem Abitur an einem allgemeinbildenden Gymnasium eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration begonnen und binnen 2 Jahren erfolgreich absolviert. Mein momentanes Berufsumfeld beschränkt sich auf eine Anstellung als Systemadministrator und First-Level-Support in einem größeren internationalen Unternehmen und der Tätigkeit für mein eigenens angemeldetes Unternehmen, in welchem ich für klein- und mittelständische Betriebe sozusagen "geoutsourced" die IT übernehme. Hierbei reichen meine Tätigkeiten von der Beratung, über die Installation und Wartung. 
Folgedessen bin ich vor allem auf Grund meiner beraterischen Tätigkeiten dazu verpflichtet stets auf dem aktuellen Stand der Hardwarewelt zu sein, zu verstehen welche Hardware inwiefern zu welchem Anwendungsfall am besten passt und natürlich hierbei auch gut vermitteln zu können weshalb ein Kunde in einem bestimmten Fall auch eben zu eben jener Hardware greifen sollte.

*3. Mein gewähltes Testumfeld:*
Ein Monitor an für sich hat in meinen Augen immer ein für ihn selbst prädestiniertes Umfeld, für welches er konstruiert wurde. Hierbei würde ich natürlich versuchen das ideale Umfeld für den LG Monitor zu finden und in hierbei im Vergleich zu meinen vorhandenen Monitoren aufzustellen. 
Für diesen Test würde ich natürlich meine täglichen Anwendungen herbeiziehen, die über das Spielen von Spielen wie PlayerUnknowns's Battleground, Hearthstone oder gar Wow und CS:GO, das Schreiben von Rechnungen, Emails oder anderen Dokumenten, das Schauen von Serien oder Filmen, oder aber dem Konstruieren von Aquarien in CAD-Software für mein zweites Hobby 

Anschließend ist ein Monitor natürlich auch immer nach Einstellmöglichkeiten, Ergonomie, subjektiver Schwarzdarstellung, Menüführung und Optik zu bewerten. Diese Bewertung würde ich nach einem Noten-System im Vergleich zu den mir bekannten Monitoren aufstellen. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen befindet sich mein Arbeitsplatz bestehend aus zwei Schreibtischen direkt neben einem Balkon mit deckenhohen Fenstern. Für mich hierbei natürlich auch von Relevanz ist ganz klar die Bilddarstellung unter direkt und indirekter Sonneneinstrahlung. Hierbei gilt es natürlich, dass der Monitor trotz der Sonneneinstrahlung auch ohne die Einstellung der maximalen Helligkeit angenehm abzulesen sein sollte und auch die Schwarz-Darstellung in der täglichen Netflix-Routine noch als angenehm wahrgenommen werden kann und dass nicht der Killer im nächsten Horrorfilm im stahlenden Sonnenlicht untergeht und mehr wie ein Gänseblümchen wirkt.

Was für mich persönlich bei Lesen auch immer von Interesse ist, ist der Ersteindruck der von einem entsprechenden Gerät bei einer weniger IT-affinen Person erzeugt wird. Hierbei fällt mir zum Beispiel nämlich häufig auf, dass gerade das Architekturbüro zum Beispiel beim Kauf des 5ten Apple iMacs doch viel Wert auch auf die Repräsentation des Wertes im Gerät Wert legt, auch wenn dadurch nicht alle benötigten Programme so laufen wie sie sollten ... 
Hierbei würde ich Personen aus meinem Umfeld simple Fragen stellen, wie: Was halten Sie von dem Monitor auf den ersten Blick? Was glauben sie was er kann? Was glauben sie was er kosten darf? Und natürlich wie sehen sie den Monitor nachdem sie wissen was er kann und kosten würde. Ein Vergleich zwischen zwei nebeneinander stehenden Monitoren, zum Beispiel dem Dell S2716DG mit seinem ausgezeichneten WQHD Bild und dem LG 27UD58 mit dem selben dargestellten Bild jedoch in 4K in Standard beziehungsweise kalibrierten Einstellungen wäre hierbei sicher auch sehr interessant.




Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit diesen paar Worten von mir überzeugen. Ich würde mich abschließend natürlich sehr darüber freuen von euch ausgewählt zu werden, und nach meiner langjährigen Zeit, in der ich von euch profitiert habe, auch einmal etwas zurückgeben zu können.
Persönlich würde mich der neu vorgestellte LG 27UD58 auch sehr interessieren, daher hatte ich ihn bereits auf meiner Amazonwunschliste. Die momentan veranschlagten über 400€ scheinen mir aber dennoch von den bisher gemachten Tests noch ein wenig viel. Gerne würde ich daher hierbei auch meine persönliches Wissbegierde stillen.
Vielen Dank an Euch natürlich für die Möglichkeit sich als Tester bewerben zu können und lieben Dank auch an LG fürs Bereitstellen der Monitore. Allen anderen Testern wünsche ich viel Glück mit ihrer Bewerbung 

Lieben Gruß
1and1 (Andi)

*Ab Mittwoch wird noch zusätzlich ein Acer XB270HAbprz zur Verfügung stehen der so eben für meine Freundin erworben wurde 
**Okay, dieser wird es wohl doch nicht werden und wandert hier mal wieder in den Marktplatz^^ Die Auflösung auf diese Größe ist ihr leider nicht genug. Für Tests steht er natürlich dennoch zu Verfügung.

***Für Bilder stehen mir meine begeisterte Hobbyfotografen-Schwester mit ihrer Spiegelreflex-Kamera und mein iPhone 7 Plus zur Seite. Die aktuellen Bilder sind nur schnell zum Zwecke der Bebilderung dieser Bewerbung mit meinem iPhone aufgenommen worden und stehen nicht in Verbindung zur Qualität der Bilder die im Testbericht verwendet werden würden.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo Männer,

eigentlich wollte ich mich jetzt auch mal als Tester bewerben, aber hier sind ja schon ganz schön viele hochwertige Bewerber dabei die ausführliche und gute Begründungen dargelegt haben.

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück und freue mich auf ein paar schöne Reviews!

Etwas ärgerlich finde ich die 08/15 Herstellerangaben ala 5 Millisekunden Reaktionszeit.
Haben das nicht alle (oder weniger) Monitore Herstellerseitig (und in der Praxis völlig andere Werte)?!

60Hz sind leider ein absolutes K.O Kriterium für mich geworden und finde die 100Hz meines PG348Q noch gerade ausreichend.


----------



## joylancer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion, Servus Stephan,

von und über UHD habe ich bisher nur in Berichten gelesen und würde es gerne selber beurteilen.
Zwar bin ich mit meinen 49 Lenzen nicht mehr der jüngste  aber durch täglichen intensiven Sport fühle mich nicht nur geistig noch sehr fit. 

Da ich schon seit Jahren LG Monitore einsetze, könnte ich überprüfen, wie er sich gegenüber den anderen schlägt und vor allem, ob er das hält, was versprochen wird.

Zu meinem System (in der Sig) ein paar Worte:
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe BT
Custom WaKü (EK/Phanteks/XSPC) f. CPU/GPU
MSI X99 SLI-Plus
Intel I7-6850@4.1GHz
2x RX580 8GB Crossfire
diese befeuern einen LG 226WTQ 22" sowie einen LG 34UM68 Widescreen Monitor
32GB Kingston DDR4
2x 512GB Sandisk Ultra II
2x 2GB Toshiba HDD

Spiele: (Auszug Metro 2033/The Division/Rise of the Tomb Raider
Video: Amazon Prime
Aber nicht die Spiele bestimmen meinen Alltag. Access Datenbanken sowie Adobe PS und Corel PP sind meine täglichen Begleiter.
Im Beruflichen Umfeld bin ich im technischen IT-Service/Außendienst/Kundenbetreuung für Kassensysteme in Süden Deutschlands unterwegs.

Über eine positive Antwort würde ich mich freuen und falls ich nicht gezogen werde wünsche ich den Glücklichen viel Spaß mit den Monitoren und freue mich auf euer Feedback.

VG
Euer Joylancer


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

auch ich würde mich natürlich freuen den Monitor in einem Lesertest bewerten zu dürfen. Insbesondere würde mich hier ein Vergleich zum LG 24GM77 reizen. Diesen Monitor durfte ich im Rahmen einer Lesertestaktion der Firma LG bereits im Jahr 2014 testen. Mich würde interessieren ob die Zusatzfunktionen wie das DAS und der Black Stabilizer seit 2014 weitere (fühlbare) Verbesserungen erhalten haben. 

Selbstverständlich würde ich in meinem Test auch auf die Ausstattung des Monitors, Erreichbarkeit von Anschlüssen, die Bedienbarkeit des OSD etc. Eingehen. Der Bildqualität würde ich ebenfalls einen ausführlichen Teilbereich meines Berichtes widmen. Hier würde mich interessieren ob z.B. Farbverläufe bereits im Auslieferungszustand Homogen wirken, oder ob der Kunde ggf. noch im OSD selber Hand anlegen muss. In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich ebenfalls auf den subjektiven Unterschied zwischen dem TN-Panel des LG24GM77 und dem IPS-Panel des Testgerätes eingehen. Auch stellt sich für mich bei einem 4K Monitor natürlich die Frage wie gut die Qualität der Interpolation ist und ob Schriften bzw. scharfe Kanten auch in niedrigeren Auflösungen ordentlich dargestellt werden.

zusätzlich würde ich dann gerne noch versuchen herauszufinden ob sich der Monitor auch oberhalb des vorgesehenen Frequenzbereichs betrieben werden kann.

Als Testhardware würde ich das System aus meiner Signatur einsetzen. Neben den am PC erstellten Screenshots des OSD würde ich die Bilder mit der Kamera eines Mate9 erstellen.

VG
Tessa


----------



## EliteUser (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Schöne Sache PCGH. Würde auch gern testen, komm aber noch nicht in Frage. Deshalb wünsche ich ALLEN hier viel Glück, das SIE einen bekommen. mfg


----------



## el_destructo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion von PCGH,

auch ich würde gerne einen der Monitore auf Herz und Nieren testen. Ich bin beruflich auch in der IT tätig und habe durchaus mit vielen unterschiedlichen Systemen zu tun, auch im Bereich CAD und Foto-/Videobearbeitung.

Im Privaten spiele ich leidenschaftlich gerne und widme mich zudem den oben genannten Bereichen (Foto-/Videobearbeitung)

Derzeit arbeite ich auf unterschiedlichen FHD-Modellen von Samsung (S24D590PL und S24D390HL). 

Mein Setup besteht aus:
-	CPU:			                   i7 – 6800K
-	GraKa1:		                   Palit Geforce GTX 1070 GameRock Premium Edition 
-	GraKa2:		                   Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC 4GB (für zusätzliche Monitore)
-	RAM:			                   32 GB DDR4 3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX 
-	Mainboard:		            MSI Raider X99
-	Kamera:		                   Canon Eos 750D
-	Monitorkalibrieung:     Spyder Elite

Was werde ich testen und warum möchte ich den Monitor testen?

Ich möchte testen, wie groß der Unterschied beim Gaming zwischen FullHD ist und ob sich bestimmte „Vorurteile“ bestätigen lassen (IPS Panel träge, kaum Unterschiede bei der Bildqualität, Preis/Leistung)
Gerne teste ich die Vor- und Nachteile im Vergleich von FHD zu UHD und ob sich die Kosten für einen UHD-Monitor derzeit (aus meiner Sicht) lohnen.

Des Weiteren würde ich mich in meinem Test der Farbtreue und den angewandten Farbprofilen widmen, die für Foto- und Videobearbeitung durchaus relevant sind. In der heutigen Zeit mit Streaming und der Veröffentlichung von Let’s Plays denke ich, dass dies durchaus ein interessanter Punkt ist. 

Auch den Bereichen „Homeoffice“ und Nutzbarkeit als CAD-Workstation würde ich einen Teil in meinem Testbericht widmen, denn für mich als Bereitschaftstechniker im Bereich IT ist auch die Alltagstauglichkeit für Bereiche außerhalb des Themas Gaming relevant.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Möglichkeit 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kevin


----------



## selsch (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team, 

auch ich möchte mich für den Monitortest bewerben. 

Wie ihr seht, bin ich ein Forumsneuling und habe mich in der Tat extra für die Bewerbung für diesen Monitortest im Forum angemeldet – ein Bekannter von mir hat mich auf diese Möglichkeit aufmerksam gemacht, weswegen ich mein Glück einfach mal herausfordern will. Herausfordern ist denke ich das richtige Wort, da ich mich im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Bewerbungen eher als „Außenseiter“ betrachte. Weder kann ich mit einem Highend-Computer auftrumpfen, noch bin ich ein extrem technikaffiner Mensch oder Gamer, der täglich viel Zeit und Mühe in dieses Hobby bzw. diese Leidenschaft investiert. 

Dennoch möchte ich mich bewerben: ich bin Lehrerin und versuche meinen Unterricht sehr schülernah zu gestalten. Dazu versuche ich auch so häufig wie es geht und wie es sinnvoll ist, neue Medien im Unterricht einzusetzen: Klassenarbeiten, Arbeitsblätter, Powerpoint Präsentationen, selbst erstellte Grafiken, Youtube Videos oder auch selbst geschnittene Filme und Lieder gehören hierbei regelmäßig zum Repertoire. Natürlich gehört auch viel Classroom-Management in Form Notenverwaltung etc. mit dazu. Momentan absolviere ich diese Arbeiten alle an meinem Laptop. Da dieser mit 14 Zoll Bildschirmgröße nicht Größte ist und mit 1366x768 Pixeln auch nicht die höchste Auflösung hat, bin ich beim täglichen Arbeiten sehr häufig mit Scrollen und Fenster wechseln beschäftigt. Im Gespräch mit dem oben genannten Bekannten wurden die großen, hochauflösenden Monitore thematisiert. Er ist davon überzeugt, dass ich mit solch einem Gerät viel effizienter arbeiten könnte. Da mir die Preise jedoch zu hoch sind, sah ich zunächst von einem Kauf ab – da kommt mir solch eine Gelegenheit natürlich gerade recht!

In Bezug auf die bisher in Aussicht gestellten Monitortests, würde meiner sicherlich etwas anders ablaufen. Da ich nicht das größte technische Knowhow habe, würde ich mich stärker auf die Alltagstauglichkeit – auch für Laien – beziehen. Das fängt natürlich ganz vorne mit dem Aufbau und der Installation des Monitors an und hört mit einem Fazit am Ende auf. Ein besonderes Augenmerk möchte ich darauf legen, welche Stolpersteine für mich als „08/15“-Benutzer zu bewältigen sind. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in Situationen gerate, die einem technikbegeisterten Menschen erst gar nicht als Problem auffallen würden. Somit könnte ich sicherlich eine etwas andere Sicht der Dinge präsentieren. 

Über die Gelegenheit, den Monitor zu testen, würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## JHoffmann (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hey, 
auch ich würde mich gerne um diesen Test bewerben. 
Ich stelle mich kurz vor. Ich bin Jens und sitze die meiste Zeit vorm PC und spiele sowas wie z.B. GTA, etc.
Diesen Monitor zu testen  wäre für mich eine große Ehre und er würde sicherlich zum Rest auf meinem Schreibtisch passen.
Meine Hardware kurz vorgestellt:
- Intel I7 6800k
- NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB
- 32GB RAM

Hauptmonitor: ACER CB271H 27 Zoll
Zweitmonitor: LG 22m45 21,5 Zoll

Den Monitor würde ich gerne ein Paar Tests unterziehen. Also sowas wie FreeSync austesten etc.
Spiele in 4k Testen, z.b. GTA V, ARK, Battlefield 4, Call of Duty Black Ops 3...

Wie gesagt, es wäre mir eine Ehre. Viel Erfolg auch an alle anderen, die sich bewerben.
Euer JHoffmann


----------



## MotDaD (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo, auch ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester für den LG 27UD58 Monitor bewerben.

Warum ich mich für den Test eigne?
Ich war in den letzten Monaten auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Monitor für meinen Gaming-PC - leider mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Ergebnis meiner Suche sind bisher ein
Samsung 28" UHD Monitor mit TN-Panel, welchen ich inzwischen für den Schlafzimmer-PC verwende sowie ein AOC Agon 1440p 144Hz Monitor, welcher dem Zweit-PC Ausdrucksstärke
verleiht. Das passende Modell für meinen Gaming-Rechner war noch nicht dabei. 
So traurig dieser Umstand für meinen Geldbeutel auch ist, der Vorteil für diesen Test liegt auf der Hand - ich hätte mit dem Samsung U28E590D und dem AOC AGON AG241QX zwei 
sehr interessante Vergleichs-Geräte im Haus! Zusätzlich würde mich der Vergleich mit meinem Philips 4K 55" Fernseher sehr reizen.

Um repräsentative Fotos anfertigen zu können, bin ich im Besitz einer Spiegelreflexkamera. Notwendige Tabellen und Diagramme würde ich mit Excel anfertigen.


Meine Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:

AMD Ryzen 1700X @ 3,8Ghz
Fractal Design Define S
Asus X370 Crosshair Hero 6
16 GB Kingston HyperX Predator @ 2400 Mhz
Gainward GTX1070 GoldenSample
1x Corsair Force MP500 256GB
1x Seagate 3TB SSHD
bq DarkPower P10 550Watt

Mein Testbericht würde sich grob wie folgt gliedern (Änderungen vorbehalten xD):

1. Verpackung
2. Technische Daten
3. Optischer Gesamteindruck
4. Aufbau
5. Betrieb des Monitors
5.1 Einstellungen
5.2 Panel
5.3 Vergleich mit Samsung U28E590D und AOC AGON AG241QX
5.4 27" UHD-Monitor gegen 55" UHD-Fernseher
6. Besonderheiten/Sonstiges
7. Fazit

Das war es dann auch von mir und meinen Vorstellungen eines solchen Tests. Ich hoffe, dass ich für Euch in Frage komme und würde mich sehr freuen, den Test für Euch verfassen zu dürfen!


----------



## Samoeone (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo ich bin Benutzer einer ps4 pro und würde mich riesig freuen den Monitor testen zu dürfen.


----------



## Braum93 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo, 
Ich schreibe einfach mal ohne viel Aufwand und zu prahlen wie toll ich diesen Test machen würde  

Ich wurde im April stolzer Besitzer einer PlayStation 4 Pro.
Bin aber noch nicht in den Genuss der 4K Auflösung gekommen daher würde ich mich sehr interessieren diesen Bildschirm zu testen.

Spiele hauptsächlich Rainbow six Siege in der ESL 
habe aber auch Optimierte 4k Titel wie Horizon Zero Dawn 

 Ich habe auch genug Bildschirme schon empfohlen an Freunde und diese wahren damit auch sehr zu Frieden.

Da es ein lesertest ist würde ich auch garnicht mit super komplizierten technischen Daten und Fachausdrücken um mich werfen sondern auf die Details eingehen die einem Leser auch wichtig sind.
Sonst kann es auch einer der Angestellten Redakteure machen und kein Leser   
Reaktion 
Farbdarstellung 
Auflösung 
Handhabung (Menü Führung der Einstellungen)
Aufbau
Abbau und wie transportabel der Bildschirm ist für LAN Partys und Events 

Wären schön wenn ich in frage kommen würde 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Braum93


----------



## mastermicky (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Tag alle miteinander,

ich interessiere mich nun schon seit geraumer Zeit für Monitore mit hoher Auflösung und IPS-Panel, allerdings hat mein Studenten-Budget dem Kauf entgegengewirkt .
Deshalb war ich umso mehr erfreut, als ich auf eure Aktion durch euer Youtube Video aufmerksam geworden bin, weshalb ich diesen Text hier überhaupt erst schreibe.

Zu meinem Anwendungsprofil: Ich arbeite sehr viel am Monitor, d.h. Programme wie Word oder auch Programmierumgebungen sind bei mir an der Tagesordnung. Vor allem für diese Tätigkeiten ist die hohe Auflösung des Monitor sehr hilfreich! Darüber hinaus bin ich leidenschaftlicher Filmfreund, der aufgrund eines fehlendes Fernsehers seine Filme immer auf einem 23" Monitor gucken muss. Da wäre dieser Bildschirm gleich in zweierlei Hinsicht ein Segen: Durch die größere Diagonale habe ich einen zufriedenstellenden Fernseherersatz und das IPS-Panel wird die Filme aufgrund der gewaltigen Farbkraft hervorragend darstellen. 
In meiner weiteren Freizeit spiele ich auch noch Spiele wie Rocket League oder aktuell The Witcher 3. Deshalb würde mich der angepriesene Gamingmodus sehr reizen!
Aktuell besitze ich lediglich einen iiyama ProLite E2271HDS, der mittlerweile seine beste Zeit bereits erlebt hat. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, diesen als Zweitmonitor nutzen zu können und somit meine Produktivität steigern zu können.

Zusammengefasst würde ich beim Monitor vor allem die vier folgenden Aspekten unter die Lupe nehmen:
Nutzen der UHD Auflösung beim Arbeiten und Filme schauen
Farbwiedergabe bei Filmen und Fotos
Spieletauglichkeit
Ergonomie und allgemeine Bedienbarkeit

Zu meiner restlichen Hardware:
Ich besitze einen Intel Core i5 4570, gepaart mit einer mittlerweile etwas in die Tage gekommene PowerColor 7950 PCS+ sowie 8GB RAM.

Ich hoffe, dass mich mein Nutzungsprofil und Schreibstil in die engere Auswahl gebracht haben und ich mich bald an einen ausführlichen Test des Monitors machen kann


----------



## Towerman6789 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo. Ich würde den Monitor gerne testen.
I7-4770K
16GB DDR3
GTX 970

Kann zwischen meinen aktuellen Asus und Acer Bildschirmen vergleichen, sowie dem OLED B6D und sowohl mit pc als auch mit meiner xbox one und ps4.


----------



## SirDUDERICH (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

ich würde mich gerne als Tester für den Monitor bewerben. Ich bin als Community Manager in anderen Foren tätig und betreue auch eine Seite mit Produktreviews. Hier darf ich selbst nicht als Reviewer tätig sein, daher würde ich jetzt mal hier mein Glück und Geschick versuchen 

Meine "Testplattform" wird von einem i7-6700k, 16GB DDR4 und einer GTX1080 (Gigabyte Xtreme) befeuert.

Testen würde ich im Bezug auf Gaming, sowie 4k Videoinhalte (würde hierfür sogar mein Netflix Abo auf 4k Inhalte Upgraden). Aktuell betreibe ich einen "normalen" 24" FHD BenQ als Primär- sowie einen 21" Samsung FHD als Zweitmonitor. 

Ein neuer Bildschirm steht auf der Wunschliste, ist finanziell aktuell für mich nicht drin (Natürlich ist das auch ein Grund für meine Bewerbung hier, aber das Testen würde mir ebenfalls schon mächtig Spaß machen).

Über die "Nominierung" würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Ich drücke aber auch allen anderen Bewerbern die Daumen, das ist eine tolle Möglichkeit was für die Community zu tun und dabei noch ein (hoffentlich) tolles Gerät zu bekommen.

Grüße,
Tobias.


----------



## Xamtheking (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Kurzgehalten: Ich brauche einen neuen Bildschirm und bin bereit ihn mir zu erschreiben. 

Ich plane das Gerät an diversen Spielen (z.B. Battlefield 1, The Witcher 3, GTA V) auf meinem UHD-fähigen PC zu testen. Zudem bin ich im Besitz einer Vielzahl UHD-Filme die ich auf dem Bildschirm zu schauen gedenke. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Xamtheking


----------



## J4YRONiCZ (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH(X)-Team, 

gern würde ich ein 4k-Panel, besonders IPS testen. Dafür bietet sich der o.g. Monitor mehr als an. Derzeit betreibe ich ein Dualmonitoring-Setup mit zwei AOC 2460S. Aktuell spiele ich mit dem Gedanken auf ein natives 4k-IPS-Panel umzusteigen. Ich besitze durch meinen Beruf (Fachinformatiker in der Richtung Systemintegration)  und Hobby ein großes Fachkenntnis was Hardware und Displays angeht.  Außerdem habe ich ausreichend Rechenleistung, um das Verhalten auch oberhalb der 60 fps-Grenze zu betrachten, auftretendes Tearing etc.. 

Mein System besteht zur Zeit aus folgenden Komponenten:

- Intel Xeon E5-2670 8c/16t OC @ 3,2 GHz
- 32GB Kingston Hyper X Fury DDR3 @ 1866MHz
- Samsung SM961 OEM SSD
- 2x MSI GTX 1080 Armor (SLI) OC @ 2,1 GHz

Das ganze befindet sich auf einem Asus P9X79 Pro und wird von einem Corsair RM650i mit Strom versorgt.

Zusätzlich habe ich die Möglichkeit die FreeSync-Option mit einer Sapphire RX 480 8GB oder einem Crossfire aus 2x MSI HD7970  Lightning  zu testen.

Zu guter letzt, der Monitor wird anhand von Gaming, einfachem Videoschnitt, arbeiten mit Photoshop und im Multitaskingbereich getestet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

J4YRONiCZ


----------



## D0pefish (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Moinsen,
meine Ansprüche beginnen bei UHD-31"-10bit-VA-120Hz-wide range xSync.
Ich habe Interesse an einem Test, der unter meinen persönlichen Erwartungen liegt. Kann meine Radeon R9 290 einen 27UD58 an die Leine nehmen? Reichen 27" für Windows+Anwendungen (100% Skalierung, angepasste Schriftgrößen)? Ist Schwarz bei IPS wirklich Graubraun? ...Backlightbleeding, Videoausgabe, 3D-Ausgabe, Stromaufnahme, Benutzerfreude an der im Profil aufgelisteten Hardware... Mit Lichtstärkemessern kann ich nicht dienen. Ich glaube, dass ich schreiben und scharfe Fotos machen kann. Meine größte Angst sind Balkendiagramme.
Warum ich hier hellhörig werde ist, dass in neutral und negativ ausgefallenen Kundenrezensionen in der Preisklasse ab 600€ häufig deutlich sichtbare Lichthöfe der Hintergrundbeleuchtung aufgezeigt werden, die die Geäte in Online-Tests nur geringfügig oder überhaupt nicht aufweisen und dementsprechend bewertet Einfluss auf das Käuferverhalten nehmen. Rezensionen in denen ein Gerätetausch die beanstandeten Mängel aus der Welt geschafft hat, sind kaum zu finden. 
=> Nimm die Palette mit den Retails.


----------



## billionaire (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin,

da dies Bewerbungsphase "nur" bis zum 10.07. läuft nehme ich an, dass die Monitore nicht lange danach rausgehen, da dies in meine "Sommerferien" fällt könnte ich nur mit folgender Hardware testen: Xeon E-1231v3 @3,7GHz | 16GB HyperX RAM | GTX 760 4GB. Ich würde den Fokus auch nicht unbedingt auf das Spielerlebnis legen, wobei ich das natürlich testen würde, sondern mehr auf die Videobearbeitung. Die Zeit schreitet schnell voran und so soll jetzt 4K der neue Standard sein, blöd nur, das man ihn selbst gar nicht genießen kann und "blind" auf FHD Auflösung 4K Video schneidet.

Sollte die Testphase etwas weiter hinten liegen, als ich vermute, dann kann ich mit folgendem System testen: i7-4790K @4,4GHz | 32GB Corsair Vengeance | 2x GTX 770 4GB SLI.

Alles in allem würde ich versuchen auf folgende Punkte einzugehen:
 - Alltagstauglichkeit -> Office, Surfen, Videos anschauen (Netflix & Amazon in 4K?)
 - Videobearbeitung -> Werden die Videos besser, wenn ich mehr sehe?, wird der PC beim schneiden langsamer, weil er so viele Pixel berechnen muss, alleine für die Live-Vorschau?
 - Was bringen mir 8 Millionen Pixel als Programmierer und Webseitendesigner? 
 - Wie wirken sich die 8 Millionen Pixel auf den Stromkonsum des PCs aus? 
 - Welche Spiele sind mit älteren Grafikkarten spielbar bzw. genießbar in 4K?
In den Ferien habe ich mir auch viele Projekte am PC vorgenommen, wodurch ich gut zu tun habe und den Monitore ausgiebig testen kann. Wer braucht schon Sonne? Bei einem so großen Monitor habe ich doch meine Sonnenstunden erreicht am Ende des Tages.


----------



## Ion (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen

Gerne würde ich die Vorteile eines echten UHD-Monitor erfahren und diese Auflösung nicht nur über die DSR-Funktion meiner Grafikkarte kennenlernen.
Da ich Filme und Serien bevorzugt in hoher Auflösung schaue, würde dies, neben der Tauglichkeit für moderne PC-Spiele (Witcher 3, BF1, Anno 2205 etc.), ganz weit oben auf der To-Do-Liste stehen. Des Weiteren ist die Ergonomie eines Monitors für mich sehr wichtig.
Die Freesync Technik würde ich mit einer R9 280 testen, welche ich mir von einem Freund für den Test ausleihen würde. 

Als Vergleichsprodukt dient ein Eizo Foris FG2421. Dieser Monitor bietet "nur" eine Full-HD Auflösung, allerdings 120Hz. Der Lesertest dient also auch dazu, solche Fragen zu klären wie: "60Hz oder 120Hz"?, "120Hz vs. UHD-Auflösung", "MVA-Panel vs. IPS-Panel"
Dazu möchte ich testen, ob der 4k-Hype gerechtfertigt ist und eine ausgewachsene GPU dem gewachsen ist.

Mein Testsystem:

i7-5775c
AsRock Z97 E-ITX/ac
16GB DDR3 1866MHz
MSI GTX 980Ti (+R9 280 für Freesync Test)

Ich nutze Windows 10 Home x64
Es wäre mir ein Vergnügen einen Test zu schreiben und eine gute Kamera, gegeben durch ein Galaxy S7, ist auch vorhanden.


Ion


----------



## Gusop (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Tag, sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

ich möchte meine Bewerbung als Produkttester einreichen, da ich alle Kriterien erfülle und allgemein eine fleißige und neugierige Sau bin 

*Voraussetzungen*
Das nötige Hintergrundwissen besitze ich auf einem mittleren und vollkommen ausreichendem Niveau, Begriffe wie  IPS/TN-Panel,  Ghosting, pixel per inch, color accuracy und Input-Lag
sind keine Fremdwörter für mich, da ich gemäß meinen persönlichen Recherchen viel gelernt habe aber auch durch youtube immer mal was neues erfahre, u.a. von
Linus-TT, Battle(non)sense und natürlich PC Games Hardware.
Bei den 8000 Zeichen wird mir mein Linguistik Studium an der Humboldt von nutze sein. Mein Hobby-Fotograf-Equipment, welches aus Canon 3100d, Stativ, Licht,
Photoshop und Lightroom besteht, wird für die tolle Präsentation meiner Ergebnisse sorgen. Gerne im Videoformat mit ordentlichen Zalman Mikrofon und Sony Vegas.

*Hardware*
Mein Computer wird von einem Intel Xeon e3-1231v3 und einer R9 390X angetrieben. Da beides von Wasser gekühlt wird, freue ich mich auf die overclocking Möglichkeit, da sicherlich die
R9 mit ihrer factory settings ins schwitzen kommt. Weitere Hardware: Asus Sabertooth Z97, 16 GB DDR3 und Corsair 750 rmx, alles im offenem Thermaltake Core P5 mit Windows10.

*Einige Testaspekte*
Bei dem Test freue ich mich vor allem auf die UHD Auflösung (bis jetzt nur 1080p gehabt), gaming mode und ich bin sehr auf die 60 Hz und 5ms gespannt, da ich bei meinem AOC G2460PF mit 144 Hz und 1ms unterwegs war.
Gerne würde ich meine PS4 anschließen um einen kurzen Blick auf das Zusammenspiel zu werfen und mir die Blueray Wiedergabe anschauen.
Da ich am PC überwiegend Spiele, würde ich gerne erfahren, wie sich der Bildschirm+GPU mit Spielen, wie TotalWar Warhammer und Overwatch schlagen. Aus Spaß würde ich gerne mit Hilfe von Mods ältere Anno Teile laufen lassen.
Wie fühlt sich downscaling auf 1080p an, wäre eine wichtige Frage für Mittelmäßige GPU Besitzer, wie mir. Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wäre für mich als Student auch wichtig und würde gerne, falls erlaubt, kleinen Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz wagen. 
 OnScreen Control würde mich auch happy machen, da ich mich bis jetzt nur mit Knöpfen abgeben musste, die mich immer geärgert haben.

*Resume:*

Fotoausrüstung, CS6, Lightroom + Bildschirmaufnahme OBS Studio + Microsoft Office
Intel xeon e3-1231v3 + R9 390
Keine UHD, IPS Erfahrung
25 Jahre alt, Linguistik Student aus Berlin

Ich habe mir schon paar Gedanken über die Gliederung gemacht und würde im glücklichen Fall gerne Feedback von der PCGH Redaktion einholen und wissen ob ich dank memes und fidget spinner benutzen kann *lach.

Wünschen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und vielen dank an PCGH und LG.


----------



## Paleblood (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo Liebe PCGamesHardware Redaktion!

Ich würde gerne einen der LG-Monitore testen und dazu einen Testbericht schreiben. Derzeit nutze ich einen Computer Marke Eigenbau und bin technisch was das angeht bewandelt. Meine Grafikkarte ist momentan eine Radeon RX 380. Einen Vergleich kann ich zu meinem Acer XF240H (144hz zu 1080p) und meinem Acer G27 (60hz zu 1080p) ziehen. Für mich ist 4k eine völlig neue Erfahrung, was einerseits den Vorteil bietet, dass ich unvoreingenommen in den Test reingehe. Aber den Nachteil, dass ich bisher keine Refernz aufweisen kann. Wenn gewünscht kann ich aber selbstverständlich auch Recherche betreiben und mit anderen Produkten der Preisklasse vergleichen. Neben meinem PC will ich den Monitor außerdem für die Multimedia Fähigkeit prüfen, mittels meiner PS4 und meinem Apple TV.

Hier beläuft es sich grade auf einen kurzen Beitrag in meinem Internetforum, aber grundsätzlich denke ich bin ich ein guter Schreiber und kann gut mit Wörtern umgehen, was sicherlich ein ausschlaggebendes Kriterium ist. Außerdem bin ich zuverlässig und pünktlich.
Sollte ich bei diesen Geräten nicht ausgewählt werden, interessiert es mich dennoch in Zukunft Rezsensionen für ähnliche und andere Produkte zu schreiben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Peter Niegemann

PS: als Testspiele kommen moderne AAA-Titel, aber auch klassische Spiele wie BioShock Infinite und LoL/CS:GO zum einsatzt. Ich besitzte außerdem eine Spiegelreflex-Kamera und den Anforderungen entsprechend alles Nötige um den Test durchzuführen.


----------



## Renton-Arisugawa (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hey Ho,

Auch ich würde mich gerne für diesen Lesertest  bewerben. Zum  vergleich kann ich meinen Acer G236HL (FullHD, 23") Monitor nutzen, welcher nach der Anpassung des Farbprofils unter Windows nun ein recht gutes Bild hat. Auch Gaming funktioniert ganz gut auf ihm,obwohl er nur eine Reaktionszeit von 5ms hat.
Nun bin ich allerdings sehr gespannt wie es sich auf einem UHD Monitor spielen lässt und wie weit mich meine Grafikkarte bei einer so hohen Auflösung bringt, da ich nur eine GTX 750ti (OC auf 1360 Core + 2855 Memory) zur Verfügung habe, also eine gute Möglichkeit um zu klären ob Gamer mit Einsteigerhardware doch auf 1080p spielen sollten oder sich in die Gefilde von UHD bewegen können und da ich noch nie einen solchen Monitor nutzen konnte, werden mich die Ergebnisse hoffentlich positiv überraschen.

Aber abgesehen vom "Gaming" Aspekt kann man den Monitor auch super testen, wenn es darum geht wie gut man auf ihm Videos und Filme schauen kann. Sind die Farben natürlich oder wirken sie ausgewaschen oder gar übersättigt? Ist die Helligkeit des Monitors hoch genug, dass man auch in einem sehr hellen Raum noch gut sehen kann?

Interessant wäre auch zu klären in wie fern sich der Monitor verstellen lässt und wie gut ist das Design. Kann man ihn der Höhe und/oder in der Neigung verstellen und wie steht es mit dem Blickwinkel? Ist es eher ein schlichtes Design welches sich gut auf jeden Arbeitsplatz einfinden kann oder ist es gar total langweilig und macht ihn bloß zu einem weiteren Monitor unter vielen? Hat er ein hochwertiges Gefühl, was die Verarbeitung und das Aussehen angeht, oder ist er doch nur billiges Plastik?

Ich würde mich also sehr freuen wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekäme diesen Monitor auf Herz und Nieren zu testen und über meine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät einen Bericht zu schreiben, egal ob er nun negativ, positiv oder eine Kombination aus beiden ist.

MfG, Renton

Mein PC:
Intel Core i7 -2600
Acer Aspiere m3920 (OEM)
Nvidia GTX 750ti 
8GB DDR3 1333 MHz


----------



## cvomhofe (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Community und PCGH-Redaktion,

ich würde gerne einen der Drei LG-Monitore testen und auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.
Mein System hat genug Power um den Monitor an seine Grenzen zu bringen. 

Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5960X CPU @ 3.00 GHz Turbo mit 3,30 GHz
Mainboard: MSI X99A XPOWER AC 
RAM: Crucial DDR4-2133Mhz 32Gb
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB ATA Device
System: Windows 7 Professional 
Aktueller Monitor: ASUS VG236 Full HD mit 120 Hz

Ich würde den Monitor gerne testen, um selbst Erfahrung im Bereich 4K zu sammeln. Zurzeit arbeite ich mit einem Full HD Monitor und bin ziemlich eingeschränkt was Videobearbeitung in 4K angeht. Ich benutze meinen Rechner täglich für die Bild- und Videobearbeitung und achte daher nicht nur auf die Geschwindigkeit und Auflösung, sondern auch auf die Farbwidergabe des Gerätes. 

Durch meine Grafikkarte kann ich die volle Power ausnutzen und Spiele wie z.B. The Witcher III in 4K und Höchsten Grafikeinstellungen flüssig spielen und sehr gut testen. 
Unteranderem würde ich auch gerne mal testen was die verschiedenen Anschlussmöglichkeiten wie DP oder HDMI für unterschiede ausmachen. 

Ich bin kein professioneller Tester und zugegeben auch kein Profi im Texten, aber da würde ich mir Professionelle Hilfe holen, um einen ausführlichen und guten Bericht zu erstellen. 😊

PS: Ich würde im Nachgang evtl. auch ein Testvideo über den Monitor drehen und diesen dann zu Verfügung stellen. 😊

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an PCGH.

Besten Gruß
Chris


----------



## stonetempler (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo,

wie alle hier würde auch Ich gerne einen der drei LG Monitore testen.

Da ich schon im Wohnzimmer einen 4K Fernseher stehen habe, kann ich sehr gut Vergleiche ziehen
die in diesen Test mit einfließen werden.

Alles beginnt mit der Verpackung – Sicher Verpackt, Umwelt bewusst?
Was für ein Zubehör wird mit geliefert. Bis zum Aufbau des OS Menüs und Funktionen.

Derzeit nutze am Schreibtisch einen 24 Zoll Fujitsu Monitor (w2414) mit IPS-Panel .
Mein PC ist ein typisches Ryzen mittelklasse System bestehend aus einem 
AMD Ryzen 1600, 16 GB Ram und einer Geforce 1060 (6gb).

Den LG Monitor würde ich gerne mit dem Colormunki Display und verschiedener Software (HCFR, DisplayCal ) testen. Lieferzustand und nach der Kalibrierung.
Farbabdeckung (RGB), Produktivität (Vergleich mit FHD), Build Qualität (Spaltmasse, Einleuchten, usw.)

Da ich gerne Spiele, würden auch Spiele wie CSGO, PUB, Dirt3, Doom und Prey  zum Testparcours gehören. Dort dürfte Interessant sein, zu beobachten wie sich die Interpolation des Monitors schlägt und wie die Reaktionszeit des Monitors ist. Sieht man Schlieren und welche Einstellungen machen bei diesen Monitor durchaus Sinn.
Der LG Monitor darf dann noch zeigen wie er mit Geräten vom schlage einer PS4 Pro (Spiele, Streaming – zb. Netflix) und einem sky Kabelreceiver umgehen kann. 

Wie alle hier hoffe ich auf positive Rückantwort

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Stone


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hi zusammen

Bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test des LG 27UD58 Bildschirms und dafür gibt es auch ein paar gute Gründe die ich gerne erläutern will.

Bin 27 Jahre alt aber zocke schon seit guten 15 Jahren am PC, an Konsole noch länger und habe so gut wie alle Genres zumindest ausprobiert.Da ich gerne Abwechslung bei den Spielen habe, kann ich für diesen Test auch Spiele mit unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen an den Bildschirm anbieten.

Die wären:

- Train Simulator 2017, Bei Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 300km/h wird der Bildschirm ständig neue Bilder bekommen.
- The Witcher 3 , Wenn Geralt sein Schwert schwingt oder Triss sowie Yennefer ihre Zauber wirken, ist ein Bildschirm mit hoher Farbtreue wichtig um das Spiel auch wirklich genießen zu können.
- Dishonored 1+2, Habe ich da Black Stabilizer gelesen? Hier gibt es oft Gegner in dunklen Ecken die man zuerst fast nicht sieht, aber man sollte es! 
- Cities Skylines, Sehr viele Menschen die auch anständig dargestellt werden wollen genauso wie ihre Fahrzeuge und die ganzen Gebäude. Hier gibt es so viele Details die sich sehr gut eignen um Pixelfehler ausfindig zu machen, wenn man aus der Ferne auf die Stadt schaut dann sieht man trotzdem je nach Entfernung noch alle Einwohner. 

Der PC wird gerade einem Upgrade unterzogen und ist fast fertig, Gehäuse wird ein Casecon und der Bildschirm wird daran per VESA-Halterung befestigt, es fehlt nur noch der neue CPU Kühler und die SSD, sowie ein neuer Bildschirm. Dieser Lesertest passt super zum ganzen Projekt.

Doch das ist nicht alles, ich besitze über mehrere BluRays mit Spielfilmen drauf dich ebenfalls hier testen möchte, als Abspielgerät dient eine etwas ältere aber immer noch Top funktionierende PS3.

Meine Hardware ist in der Signatur eingetragen, bei Fragen dazu oder anderem einfach PN schicken, wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Hamiko (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Darf ich auch, büdde?  Schreiben kann ich ein wenig, habe auch dezent Erfahrungen mit Monitoren (unter Umständen habe ich einen Monitor zerlegt um mir einen DIY zu bauen...lang lang ists her O ) . Momentan gurke ich mit 2 Billig LG Geräten durch das Web. Obwohl beide vom gleichen Typ sind, zeigen sie Farben unterschiedlich an und jegliche Kalibrierung verschlimmbessert das Problem nur. Macht sich super beim Bearbeiten von Bildern und Co KG. Zum Zocken und Surfen reichen sie allemal, also war bisher noch nicht der Drang da, sich einen neuen besseren zu besorgen. Zu Weihnachten ist eine 1060 eingezogen, die ich gerne mal ausreizen würde. Deswegen...hier! BAMM! Bewerbung! Tschakka!


----------



## Alexalexlol (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer und würde den LG 27UD58 gerne testen. Ich habe selbst einen LG Flatron IPS 23" FullHD Monitor und bin gespannt, wie sehr sich die beiden unterscheiden würden.

Mein System besteht aus einem I5 4670k, einer GTX 1060, 8 GB DDR3 2133mhz RAM und einer 256 GB Samsung SSD, zusammen mit insgesamt 2 TB HDD space.

Danke für diese Chance, PCGH.

Viele Grüße.
Alexander Ott


----------



## VectorHDx (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich zocke seid vielen Jahren und versuche immer den aktuellen Stand der Technik mit zu verfolgen. Da ich erst 19 Jahre alt bin, kann ich mir natürlich nicht alles leisten. Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Traum erfüllt und mir mal einen richtig "krassen" PC zusammen gestellt. Leider zocke ich schon seid langer Zeit auf dem selben Monitor und kann daher die Power meines Computers nicht voll ausnutzen.
Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage wie geeignet ich für den Testbericht bin, da ich einen sehr alten Bildschirm besitze und daher wohl nicht allzu viel Ahnung davon habe. Da liegt ihr nämlich genau richtig. Klar kann man sich informieren und gucken wo der Stand der Dinge ist, aber selbst testen ist eben immer noch was anderes. 
Ich bin jemand der an den Test anders ran gehen würde wie die "Kenner" unter den Bewerbern. Ich würde an den Test rangehen wie ein normaler Käufer. 
Das bedeutet ich werde mir angucken wie Anfänger-freundlich der Monitor ist, also erstmal aufstellen, anschließen und loszocken. Wenn ich mir dann mein erstes Bild über das Produkt gemacht habe geht es an die Funktionen und Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich werde mich an den gegebenen Informationen von LG entlang hangeln und sehen ob diese einfach verständlich sind. 
Am Ende, wenn auch LG nicht mehr hergibt versuche ich weitere Informationen aus dem Internet zu bekommen, also Empfehlungen zu den Einstellungen um mir dann eine abschließende Meinung bilden zu können.

Mit einem einfachen Bewertungssystem (5-Sterne Bewertung) wird dann der Testbericht angelegt. Ich mache mir Gedanken über  Kategorien die bei jedem technischen Produkt wichtig sind, aber ich bewerte dann auch spezifisch, was mir persönlich an einem Monitor wichtig ist. Natürlich bekommt jede Kategorie eine Erklärung wie ich warum bewertet habe (Kategorien wären z.B.: Verpackung, Optik, Aufbau und Anschluss, Einstellungen und Funktionen...).

Ich bedanke mich für die Chance und hoffe euren Geschmack getroffen zu haben. Ich würde mich sehr über den Monitor freuen, aber gönne es jedem Bewerber mindestens genau so.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen,
Tim Hofius

PS.: Mein System: -Intel Core i7 7700k-GTX 1080 von ASUS-ASUS Z270E-32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum-Samsung 960evo fürs System-Samsung 850evo für Games- 3TB WD Blue als Datenablage.


----------



## Tidus9 (6. Juli 2017)

*Meine Bewerbung um ein Testgerät*

Liebe PC Games Hardware Redaktion!

Sehr gerne würde ich den Monitor testen und einen Bericht  hierzu schreiben.

*Mein System*

Operating System: Windows 10 Home 64-bit (10.0, Build 15063) (15063.rs2_release.170317-1834)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
 System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
 System Model: Z97X-Gaming 5
BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/30/14 10:33:23 Ver: 04.06.05
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (8 CPUs), ~4.0GHz
Memory: 24576MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 24436MB RAM
Page File: 9371MB used, 39640MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 12
Grafikkarte:  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080TI AMP Extreme 11GB GDDR5X

*Erfahrungen mit...*

_4K-Monitoren_
Ich nutze aktuell den Asus PB287Q 71,1 cm (28 Zoll), welcher ebenfalls 4K in 3.840 × 2.160  unterstützt. Demzufolge habe ich einen optimalen Vergleich mit einem anderen 4K Monitor und lasse mich nicht beeinflussen von dem überragenden Unterschied vom HD- zum UHD-Monitor.

_Redaktionellem Schreiben / Journalismus_

Bereits vor einiger Zeit hatte ich ein Produkt von Apple getestet und einen Testbericht geschrieben. Diesen habe ich hier auch als Anhang beigefügt.

Ebenfalls habe ich einen Bildungsblog über kostenfreie Bildungsmöglichkeiten über einige Zeit lang betrieben und fast täglich Bildungsangebote ausführlich getestet und vorgestellt.

Inzwischen habe ich einen Presseausweis vom DFJV und schreibe hin und wieder als freiberuflicher Journalist für Tageszeitungen im Bereich Gaming und andere.

_Fotografie / Bildbearbeitung_

Ich fotografiere seit vielen Jahren hobbymäßig und arbeite mit der Nikon D3300.

Zur Bearbeitung und Optimierung von Fotos nutze ich Photoshop CC 2017.

_Gaming_

Seit etwa 20 Jahren spiele ich leidenschaftlich gerne Spiele und habe demnach auch ein Auge dafür, wie gut ein Monitor für aktuelle Spieletitel geeignet ist.

*Persönliches*

Ich bin 27 Jahre alt, wohne in Essen und arbeite als freiberuflicher Social-Media-Manager.


----------



## forsho (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich würde den Monitor sehr gerne testen! Viel dazu zu sagen gibt es gar nicht: ich bin momentan sowieso auf der suche nach einem neuen Monitor und da kommt mir die Gelegenheit gerade recht. 

Die Anforderungen erfülle ich problemlos. 
Ein PC zum Testen ist selbstverständlich vorhanden. Dessen 4k Tauglichkeit ist denke ich in Grenzen gegeben - mit einer RX480 8GB sollte man etwas anfangen können und Freesync Kompatibilität ist auch gewährleistet.
Eine vernünftige Kamera zur Dokumentation ist vorhanden. Meinen Bericht würde ich ausführlich und vollständig verfassen ohne dabei zu viel drumherum zu reden. Ich selbst lese oft und häufig Produkttests im Internet. Ich ärgere mich jedoch oft, wenn der Bericht nicht fokussiert und kompakt geschrieben ist. Ich schreibe eher gemäß dem Motto: so viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich (selbstverständlich ohne dass dabei wichtige Details unterschlagen werden). Die Leser sollten nicht die Lust und Freude am Lesen verlieren und Zeit hat sowieso keiner!

Danke für diese Gelegenheit und ich freue mich auf eine positive Antwort!


----------



## Luppes (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Abend zusammen,  

für den ausführlichen Test von einem der drei LG 27UD58 Monitore möchte ich mich gerne zur Verfügung stellen und demnach hier dafür bewerben.  

Meinen Desktop PC nutze ich nicht nur für heiße und hektische Gaming-Sessions, sondern auch für die alltäglichen Dinge. Gerade bei meinem Hobby, der Fotografie, lege ich besonders viel Wert auf einen ordentlich eingestellten bzw. kalibrierten Monitor. Alleine schon deswegen bringe ich das grundlegende und nötige Fachwissen mit, um einen Monitor sachgemäß und erfolgreich testen zu können. 
Aber wie schon eingangs erwähnt, schmeiße ich abends auch das ein oder andere Spielchen auf den Schirm. Deswegen sollte mein Monitor ein guter Allrounder sein, denn hierbei kommt es mir natürlich weniger auf die absolute Echtheit der Farben und mehr auf die Reaktion, Auflösung und Größe an.  

Eingesetzt wird der Bildschirm an einem PC der neueren Generation (AMD Ryzen CPU und NVIDIA GTX 970 bzw. demnächst einer GTX 1070 Grafikkarte). Zusätzlich hängt bei mir am Hauptbildschirm - demnach dann auch an diesem Testobjekt - eine PS4 Pro. 
Zur Kalibrierung meiner bisherigen Bildschirme habe ich zwecks Ermittlung der Werte und Einstellungen entweder auf Software- oder Hardwarelösungen (z. B. Datacolor Spyder) zurückgegriffen und dann die Einstellungen wahlweise am Gerät vorgenommen (wenn detaillierte Setups möglich waren) oder per Farbprofil über Windows einfließen lassen. 

Wie ihr sehen bzw. lesen könnt, ist der Monitor bei mir gut aufgehoben. Einen ordentlichen Test hättet ihr damit schon einmal sicher in der Tasche. 

Ich freue mich, von euch demnächst - vielleicht - zu hören, wünsche euch jetzt aber erst einmal ein schönes Wochenende  

Viele Grüße, 
Markus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,


Auch ich würde gern einen der Dell UHD Monitore testen. Ich spiele bereits einen relativ großen Teil meiner Spiele in UHD – allerdings mit Downsampling. Hierbei möchte ich gern aufzeigen, inwiefern sich ein Bild, dass in UHD auf einen durchschnittlichen Full HD Monitor (Vergleichsmuster: AOC i2276vwm) downgesampled wird unterscheidet. Auch möchte ich auf diesem Monitor die Möglichkeiten zum Downsampeln ausprobieren und die Praxistauglichkeit von in sehr hohen Auflösungen gespielten Spielen mit handelsüblicher Hardware untersuchen. 

Auch möchte ich zeigen, ob UHD im normalen Office Betrieb zu einem handelsüblichen HD+ Monitor im 16:10 Monitor oder Full HD einen spürbaren Vorteil bringt oder nicht. Beim Arbeiten ist auch die Kompatibilität zu vielen Geräten in möglichst optimaler Qualität wichtig, was ich durch den Anschluss an ältere (GTX 460 o.Ä.),schwächere (GT610 oder äquivalent) und auch integrierten Grafikadaptern aus PC und Notebook testen kann. 

Ich besitze einige aktuelle Spiele, die ich mit meiner Hardware in durchschnittlich und auch überdurchschnittlich fordernden Szenen benchen könnte wie WD2, BF1, GTA V, JC3, TW3 uvm. 

Für Fotografien habe ich jüngst eine ausreichend große Whitebox gebaut und ein Stativ besorgt. 


Ich habe mit Userreviews bereits ein wenig Erfahrung und arbeite gerade an meinem dritten und vierten Userreview über ein Chieftech Gehäuse und ein Chieftech GPS450C Netzteil.  Ich scheue mich nicht davor, das Produkt gründlich auf seine Stärken und Schwächen zu untersuchen und diese für jedermann verständlich zu erklären. 


Links zu meinen letzten Reviews finden sich hier:
[Lesertest] Be Quiet Pure Power 10 400CM - solide Mittelklasse für Jedermann?

[Lesertest] Xilence Performance A+ 730W - massig Leistung für 60 Euro?

* Hardware *



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 4460@ Be Quiet! Pure Rock@ MSI H97 Guard Pro

12GB DDR3 

Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix „Classic“ (momentan OC auf ~1950 Mhz, bei Bedarf auch mehr) 

Windows 10; 525GB Crucial MX300; 2TB+ 4TB HDD; Be Quiet! Pure Power10 400W CM

Dell 2005 FPW & AOC i2276vwm

Dell E6220 Notebook

einige ältere Systeme mit u.A. Fermi Grafikkarten **




In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass ich euch überzeugen konnte, dass ich ein geeigneter Kandidat für euren Usertest des LG 27UD58 bin und freue mich auf Rückmeldung


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Dreiradsimulator


----------



## FieserNiesel (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin,

ich würde ebenfalls eines der drei Testmodelle auf Herz und Nieren prüfen wollen.
Hauptberuflich verfasse ich Texte für einen bekannten Online-Handel aus der Hardware-Branche und schreibe nebenbei Reviews für einen Technik-Blog. Ich habe Zugriff auf eine gute Digitalkamera und kann mit dieser auch umgehen, sodass eine Foto-Dokumentation des Review-Prozesses keine Hürde darstellt. Auf Wunsch kann ich per PM gerne Links zu den von mir verfassten Produktbeschreibungen, inkl. Monitoren, an die Redaktion senden. Als hauptberuflicher Content-Manager bin ich in der Lage, eine Review zum LG 27UD58 zu verfassen und optisch anspruchsvoll zu gestalten

Derzeit besitze ich einen AOC G2460PF 24-Zoll-Monitor (1920 x 1080, 144 Hz, FreeSync) schwarz und mein PC ist momentan wie folgt konfiguriert:

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,8 GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 280
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX mit 2.666 Mhz
SSD_1: Samsung SM961 mit 256 GB
SSD_2: Samsung 850 Evo mit 500 GB
PSU: SuperFlower Leadex 650 Watt
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 470 Gaming 8G
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX

Ich spiele noch in Full-HD, werde jedoch mit dem Erscheinen von AMDs Radeon Vega RX-Serie auf diese Grafikkarte umsteigen und dann dementsprechend in 4K/UHD-Auflösung spielen.

MFG

FieserNiesel


----------



## Crackman81 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PC-Games-Hardware und LG-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich darum, einen der 3 wunderschönen LG 27UD58 27" 4K-Bildschirme testen zu dürfen.

*Zu meiner Person:*

Mein Name ist Dominik und ich wohne im rhein-hessischen Worms. Ich habe Informationstechnik studiert und bin nun seit 11 Jahren als angestellter Web-Entwickler tätig. Sowohl privat als auch beruflich beschäftige ich mich mit Freude mit allem was mit PCs und Hardware zu tun hat und kann in diesen Bereichen nun auf über 20 Jahre Erfahrung zurückblicken.

*Meine Test-Umgebung:*

Ich halte mein System stets aktuell und verfüge zurzeit über folgende Gaming-Konfiguration:
– CPU: Intel i7 6700k @ 4,4 GHz
– Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
– RAM: 16GB (2x 8GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
– System-SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
- Spiele-SSD: SanDisk Ultra II 480 GB
– HDD: WD Black 1TB
– Netzteil: Corsair RM850i
– Gehäuse: Thermaltake Supressor F31
– CPU-Kühlung: Corsair H110i GT
– Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
– opt. Laufwerk: LG BluRay-Brenner
- Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home & Ubuntu 15.10

Bei meinen beiden Bildschirmen handelt es sich zum einen um einen LG 34" UltraWide Bildschirm (mehr dazu gleich) und zum anderen um einen guten aber schon betagten Samsung P2770 HD, also noch ein FullHD-Gerät mit ebenfalls 27" Bildschirmdiagonale. Dieser hängt an einer am Schreibtisch montierten Halterung, an der auch der LG-Monitor - vorhandener VESA-Halterung sei Dank - seinen Platz finden darf.

*Aufbau meines Tests:*

- Präsentation der Eckdaten: Um welchen Monitor handelt es sich? Welche Spezifikationen liegen vor? Welche besonderen Features bringt der Bildschirm mit?

- Unboxing und Aufbau: Für mich als Hardware-Fan vermutlich mit der schönste Teil des Tests.

- Einrichtung unter Windows & Arbeiten mit dem LG-Bildschirm: An dieser Stelle möchte ich gerne darauf eingehen, ob und welche Hürden beim Einrichten unter Windows entstehen können. Ebenso hoffe ich hier Tools zu erwähnen, die einem die Arbeit mit einem 4K-Bildschirm leichter machen. Ich habe ebenfalls vor auf die Office-Qualitäten des Bildschirms einzugehen und hier den Schwerpunkt auf den Bereich Web-Entwicklung unter Ubuntu zu legen. Bei dieser Auflösung spielt dabei ebenfalls die Skalierung des Benutzer-Interfaces eine Rolle.

- Gaming-Qualitäten: Ich bin im Besitz vieler aktueller Spiele (Watch Dogs 2, DOOM, The Division, Witcher 3, BF1...), die sich zum Testen des Monitors unter Windows 10 hervorragend eignen.

- Fazit: Hoffentlich ein positives, aber auf jeden Fall ein ehrliches 

*Referenzen:*

Ich habe bereits mehrere Test-Berichte geschrieben.

- MSI Z170A Gaming M5 Mainboard: Dieser Test-Bericht wurde von MSI Deutschland sogar mit einer Grafikkarte belohnt: Review: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 Hardware-Pilot
- Der bereits oben erwähnte LG 34UM88C-P 34" UltraWide-Bildschirm: [Leser-Testbericht] LG 34UM88C-P (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal
- MSI Z270 Gaming M7 Mainboard: Dies ist mein neuester Test-Bericht, welcher auch ein Unboxing-Video beinhaltet: Review: MSI Z270 Gaming M7

Aktuell schreibe ich zu meiner Grafikkarte (MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G) einen Bericht. Bisher sind jedoch nur die Fotos fertig, welche man sich jedoch schon anschauen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anhand dieser Beispiele lässt sich sowohl mein Schreibstil als auch die Qualität der (mit meiner Canon EOS 1100D gemachten) Bilder erkennen.

Ich bin in der Lage, einen qualifizierten Test-Bericht zu verfassen, welcher keine Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler enthält. Selbstverständlich habe ich die Teilnahmebedingungen gelesen und erkenne diese an. Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn ihr euch für mich entscheiden würdet.

Viele Grüße,
Dominik / Crackman81


----------



## Oromis16 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Grüß euch,

ich hätte natürlich auch großes Interesse den 27UD58 zu testen 

Zum Thema _Zuverlässigkeit_, _ordentliche Schreibe_ und _gute digitale Fotos_ verweise ich einleitend _einfach mal auf meine zahlreichen Reviews hier im Forum_; ein Monitortest wäre da mit Sicherheit eine nette Abwechslung.

*Testsystem*

i7 5820K auf einem MSI X99S SLI Plus
R9 380 Nitro, 4GB
4x8Gb 2133Mhz Arbeitsspeicher von Crucial
Samsung 840 Evo, 512Gb
Sowohl Win 7 als auch Win 10
*Was getestet wird*

Haptik/Ergonomie
Verarbeitungsqualität
OSD/Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
Latenz und Farbwiedergabe im Praxiseinsatz (Spiele, Multimedia, 3D- und Bildbearbeitung)
Spielen in 4k, was bringt Freesync und wie weit müssen die Grafikregler dabei zurück (Witcher 3, ROTTR, Shadow of Mordor)
Blickwinkelstabilität
Stromverbrauch
Ich erspar mir hier zur Schonung des Auswahlredakteurs jetzt mal den ellenlangen Überzeugungstext. Ihr wisst ja selbst wie meine Tests aussehen, und der zum LG 27UD58 wäre ganz genau so 

Viele Grüße und den Gewinnern viel Spaß beim testen
Oromis


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallöchen,

bisher habe ich keine praktische Erfahrung mit 4K-Monitoren sammeln können. Hauptsächlich, weil 4K noch eine Nische in der Nische und dementsprechend teuer war, als ich meinen derzeitigen Monitor gekauft habe. Inzwischen hat sich die Lage natürlich geändert und da der  LG 27UD58 eher ein Einstiegsmodell ist, denke ich, dass viele, die überlegen sich 4K für den Desktop zu holen, auch auf dieses Modell schielen. 

Als Bezugspunkt dient mein jetziger Monitor, der ebenfalls von LG stammt, allerdings ein Ultrawide ist (LG 29 UM68-P). Der Vergleich ist in sofern spannend, da es zum einen kein Ultrawide und 4K gibt, sodass man zwangsläufig vor der Qual der Wahl steht, wenn man einen Bildschirm abseits des 24"-1080p-Durchschnitts sucht. Dazu kommt, dass beide Monitore nahezu die identische Fläche besitzen und beide von LG stammen. Hier werde ich neben den Panels auch vergleichen, wie sich das OSD entwickelt hat, vor allem, da das OSD meines jetzigen Monitors ein paar unnötige Kinderkrankheiten hat, von denen ich hoffe, dass sie beseitigt wurden.

Da ich kein Kalibrierungsgerät besitze, fällt dieser Teil des Tests raus und dementsprechend kann ich die Qualität der Darstellung ausschließlich subjektiv betrachten. Da der Monitor aber nicht für Profifotografen gedacht ist, sollte das kein Problem sein. In der Praxis würde ich neben den üblichen Qualitätschecks wie Verarbeitung, Verpackung, Aufbau auf Gaming und 4K eingehen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es (gerade hier) noch häufig heißt, dass unter einer 1080 4K nicht zu empfehlen ist, also würde ich darauf eingehen und mit meiner 4GB GTX 980 anschauen, wie es in der Praxis aussieht, wenn man sich traut, die Regler etwas vom rechten Rand wegzubewegen. 

Beim Spielen würde ich außerdem auf Ghosting und Inputlag eingehen, abseits vom Gaming auf Backlight Bleeding . Ein Vorteil von 4K soll die exzellente Schriftdarstellung sein, was für mich ein absolut positiver Aspekt wäre, da ich täglich mit Worddokumenten und Exceltabellen arbeite sowie längere Texte schreibe. Dazu würde ich auf den Alltag mit 4K eingehen, zum Beispiel was die Skalierung von Windows und anderen Programmen betrifft. 

Kurz noch zu mir: ich habe letztes Jahr im Februar einen Lesertest für die Lepa Exllusion AIO geschrieben, der, denke ich, auch gut ankam. Die gleiche Struktur mit Zwischenfazit für Lesefaule würde ich hier wieder anwenden. Seit dem Test habe ich mich auch für keinen anderen Lesertest beworben, da mir nötige Wissen gefehlt hat bzw. ich die Geräte nicht so hätte testen können, wie notwendig gewesen wäre.

Eine Kamera und einen Schreibtisch habe ich. Details meines Rechners:

Intel i7 6700K
Prolimatech Genesis
Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
Nvidia GTX 980
16GB DDR4 Gskill
Thermaltake Suppressor F51
Ein paar Festplatten, Schrauben, Kabelbinder und ein Netzteil. 

Jetzt kann nichts mehr schiefgehen. Hoffe ich!


----------



## Sergenrazor (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Falls ich den LG 27UD58 testen darf,  wird dieser mit einer AMD Radeon 7950 in Verbund mit einen Intel i5 4690K@4.5Ghz  betrieben.
Ich würde mich auf die Bildqualität fokussieren und auf die Tauglichkeit für Videospiele speziell in Hinsicht auf die Latenz und Breitbilddarstellung.
Außerdem könnte ich einen Direkten Vergleich mit einen 4 Jahre alten  24" LG IPS Monitor anstellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sergenrazor


----------



## Beady (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten einen neuen Gaming-PC und bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem hochwertigen Monitor.
Bei dem Testrechner handelt es sich um folgende Komponenten:
Prozessor		Intel® i5-6600K
Speicher		16 GB DDR4 - 2133 MHz RAM 
Grafik			NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (8192 MB RAM)
				HDMI, DVI, 3x Displayport
Festplatten	1000 GB HDD, 256 GB SSD

Neben dem Spielen verwende ich den Rechner zu Programmieren und zur Audio- und Video-Produktion. Dabei ist ein guter Monitor mit einer hohen Auflösung sehr wichtig. Beim solchen Arbeiten benötigt man immer viel Platz auf dem Bildschirm.
Für das Spielen ist die Wiederholfrequenz und die Reaktionszeit interessant. Diese ist mit 5ms für ein IPS-Panel recht ordentlich.

Ich denke, dass ich als Dipl.-Ing. für Medieninformatik sehr vielfältige Tests durchführen könnte und ich fachlich hinreichend geeignet bin qualitativ wertvolles Feedback zu liefern.

Profil
Produkttest Familie


----------



## Max27072001 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Schönen guten Tag liebes PCGH Team und Hallo an die Community! 

Bevor ich anfange mich zu bewerben möchte ich mich erstmal vorstellen, mein Name ist Max Rolle und ich werde am 27.07 16 Jahre alt, ich wohne in einer kleinen Stadt bei Leipzig jedoch in Thüringen ich habe vor 2 Wochen meinen Realschulabschluss erfolgreich mit einem 2er Durchschnitt abgeschlossen und beginne nun meine Ausbildung als Fachkraft für Abwassertechnik.

Im Moment benutze ich einen 27" Iiyama G-Master GE2788HS-B2 und hatte bisher 5 verschiedene PC-Monitore wovon sogar einer ein LG war mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war.

Ich spiele in meiner Freizeit als Haupthobby am PC wobei ich zwar einige Genre bevorzuge, in diesem Fall als Beispiel Indie-Games jedoch Spiele ich eigentlich jedes Genre und jedes Spiel das mir gefällt. Mein Geschmack geht also von Indie-Spielen wie Limbo bis Shooter oder Cassual-Spielen wie Counter-Strike oder Battlefield.

Mein derzeitiger PC ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt und wurde zu Hause von mir selbst zusammen gebaut. 
Er hat einen Intel Core i5 4790k (4 x 3,60GHz), eine Gtx 1060, 16GB RAM und ein Asus Z97-A Mainboard. 

Ich würde gern der Monitor-Tester sein da ich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut im Berichte schreiben bin, dies viel mir vor allem in der Schule auf da ich auf meine Berichte immer nur eine 1 oder eine 2 bekommen habe. 
Ausserdem da ich eine Menge Hardware und Monitor Erfahrung und Wissen habe. 

Ich wäre gern ihr Monitor Tester da ich nicht nur hier mein können im testen und berichten von Produkten unter Beweis stellen kann sondern auch da ich diesen Monitor wirklich vielversprechend finde und ihn gern benutzen würde. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen von Ihnen zu hören jedoch besonders wenn ihre Auswahl auf mich fallen würde. 

Mit freundlichen grüßen, 
Max Rolle


----------



## marionege (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Auf der Suche nach dem Super Duper Best off Monitor bin ich oft gescheitert, besonders bei der klaren und realen Darstellung meiner Lieblingsgames. Beweisen muss sich der LG gegen Asus, Samsung, Acer in der 22 bis 27Zoll Klasse, ohne viel Bla,bla. Selbstverständlich mit einer ausführlichen Gegenüberstellung. Drücke mir nun die Daumen,  LG


----------



## Phonomaster (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo Leute,
seit einiger Zeit spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen. Die Angebotsvielfalt auf dem Monitor-Markt ist riesig. Eure Heftausgabe 07/2017 gab mit eurem großen Monitortest schon einen guten Überblick. Nun die Gelegenheit zu erhalten einen UHD-Monitor selbst zu testen, ist der Anreiz schlechthin, um mich bei euch als Tester zu bewerben.
Bis jetzt nutze ich einen Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW. 
•	TFT Panel
•	Bildschirmgröße: 23 Zoll
•	Bildschirmauflösung 2048 x 1152 Pixel
•	Helligkeitswert: 300 cd/m2 
•	Kontrast (dynamisch): 20000:1 
•	Reaktionszeit: 5 ms
•	Höhenverstellbar, Pivot-Funktion
Mein System:
•	Prozessor: AMD FX Series FX-6300
•	Mainboard: Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0
•	RAM: Crucial Ballistix 16 GB DDR3 1600 CL8
•	Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Windforce Geforce GTX 960, OC Edition 4 MB GDDR 5
•	Windows 10
Als Gelegenheitsspieler muss sich der Monitor auch in anderen alltäglichen Computerarbeiten bewähren. Auch der Arbeitsplatz und die Aufstellung des Monitors ist m.M.n. entscheidend. Bzw. was für Hardware Eigenschaften/ Software Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bringt der Monitor mit? Kann ich den Monitor an einem sonnigen Platz aufstellen ohne Beeinträchtigungen in Kauf nehmen zu müssen? Für ein langes arbeiten/spielen muss die Ergonomie des Gerätes stimmen. Bei spielen am PC, der Bildbearbeitung für Heimanwender, der Office Nutzung oder einer Multimedia-Wiedergabe sollte der Monitor überzeugen können. Dementsprechend möchte ich neben der Spieletauglichkeit  auch die Alltagstauglichkeit des UHD-Monitors testen. Spannend wäre für mich zu erleben und beschreiben, wie die Grafikkarte die Leistung des UHD-Monitors limitiert.
Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn das Los auf mich fällt und ich von euch hören würde.
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Bewerbern viel Glück.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## wuchzael (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

*Nabend!*

Mensch, hier sind ja schon sehr viele tolle Ideen zusammengetragen worden - da wird der Jury ordentlich der Kopf qualmen, um aus der Auswahl drei Tester zu wählen. 

Und als wär's nicht schon Arbeit genug, kommt von mir auch noch eine Bewerbung hinzu  .


Für einen Monitortest ist es ja selbstverständlich, dass sowohl die Gaming-Performance, als auch die Arbeitstauglichkeit intensiv geprüft werden. Als Informatik Student und leidenschaftlicher Programmierer kommt mir bei meinem 22" FullHD Monitor häufig der Wunsch nach mehr Platz auf. Ein 4K Monitor bietet durch seine hohe Auflösung natürlich deutlich mehr Platz - aber was passiert beim Zocken, wenn die Hardware schon etwas älter ist? In vielen Foren liest man regelmäßig folgende Frage: Wie sieht FullHD auf einem 4K Monitor aus? Der Fragesteller erhält dann i.d.R. viele verschiedene Antworten. Von "Das sieht genau so aus wie auf einem FullHD Monitor, weil dann einfach ein Grafik-Pixel auf vier Display-Pixeln angezeigt wird." bis "Das sieht total verschwommen aus, weil der Monitor eine nicht-native Auflösung interpolieren muss." - aber welche Antwort ist nun korrekt? Oftmals kommen diese Antworten ja auch von Usern, die selber gar kein 4K Display besitzen! Das ist definitiv eine der Fragen, denen ich in einem Test auf den Grund gehen würde. 

Mein System ist ein bunter Mix aus älterer und brandneuer Hardware: Ryzen 5 1600X gepaart mit 16GB Ram, einem X370 Mainboard und einer GTX 980 (inkl. der obligatorischen RGB Beleuchtung).


Ich hätte richtig Spaß daran die Spiegelreflex mal wieder aus der Tasche zu ziehen und einen 4K Monitor auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


*Beste Grüße und vielen Dank für's Lesen,*
Alex


----------



## Estacado7706 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde sehr gerne einen der drei Monitore testen. Da ich vereinzelt schon Testberichte hier veröffentlicht habe dürfte meine Schreibweise und das Herangehen an Tests im Allgemeinen bekannt sein, so dass ich mir hier spare zu erklären, dass ich in ganzen Sätzen schreiben kann. 

Kurz zu mir: Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und arbeite seit Jahren in der IT-Branche. Längere Zeit als Mitarbeiter am Lehrstuhl für Computergrafik meiner alten Uni. Inzwischen bin ich selbstständig und habe vor einiger Zeit meinen Spaß am Schreiben über (oder primär testen und rumspielen mit) Hardware gefunden und leben den nebenbei immer wieder gerne aus. Gerne aber, sofern möglich, etwas neben dem Standard, so dass man nicht immer die selben eintönigen Inhalte bekommt, die man in zig anderen Reviews mit leicht anderen Worten ebenfalls lesen kann.

Von mir würdet ihr ein komplettes Review, nach besten Wissen und Gewissen, inklusive Software des LG bekommen. Nun werde ich versuchen mich kurz zu fassen, da ihr so schon genug zum Lesen bekommen haben dürftet.

Durch mehrere Jahre Arbeit im Bereich der Computergrafik bin ich mir im Klaren darüber, wie wichtig Monitore sein können. Beispielsweise würde ich mit diesem Monitor gerne auf die Vorteile von FreeSync eingehen und auf eindrücklich zeigen, was es bewirkt. Hierfür wären sowohl eine GTX 780Ti, als auch eine RX 580 vorhanden, so dass die Tests kein Problem wären. Auch die Rolle von Reaktionszeiten sind mir bekannt. Für die Farbqualität würde ich die gängigen und bekannten Farbfächer heranziehen, so dass man auch hier schöne Vergleichsbilder bekommen kann. Und auch wenn ich aktuell deutlich weniger zum Spielen komme als noch vor ein paar Jahren ist Gaming natürlich kein Fremdwort und würde durchaus mit einfließen.

Leider kann ich mangels anderer 4K Monitore keinen Direktvergleich durchführen. Allerdings wäre ich durchaus in der Lage die Vorteile von 4K gegenüber 1080p Monitoren hervorzuheben und direkt darzustellen an Hand meines vorhandenen Samsung. Auch Up- und Downscaling wären dann ein gutes Thema.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich, angesichts der Bewerberflut, zu den Kandidaten gehören könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## 9Strike (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallöchen,

ich würde auch gerne einen der Monitore testen. Danke erstmal für die Möglichkeit 

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer R9 380 4GB, und ein leider nicht ganz so stolzer Besitzer eines alten 22" FullHD Monitor mit TN Panel. Als Unterbau muss ein auf 4 GHz übertakteter i7 3770 mit 16 GB Ram herhalten.
Der ein oder andere wird sicher denken, dass der alte Tonga zu schwach für UHD ist. Das mag für moderne Grafikblockbuster stimmen, doch ein Blick auf die meist gespielten Spiele bei Steam zeigt schnell, dass viele dann doch mehr Zeit mit grafisch nicht ganz so anspruchsvollen Spielen verbringen, Spiele wie LoL oder Fifa nicht eingerechnet. Wer die Specials von Ion kennt weiß auch, dass Ultra Details meistens nicht notwendig bzw sinnvoll sind.
Ich würde zum Test Klassiker wie CSGO, Borderlands 2, PayDay 2, Black Ops 2, Dota 2 und Skyrim heranziehen, aber auch diverse anspruchsvollere Titel wie Fallout 4, Witcher 3 oder Metro Last Light. Ich würde gerne herausfinden, welche Settings notwendig sind um die interessante Freesync Spanne von 40 bis 60 fps zu erreichen.

Wobei wir auch schon beim nächsten Thema wären: neben klassischen Benchmarks würde ich mich auch gerne an der Freesync Spanne mit CRU austoben. Besonders die untere Grenze ist bei einer so hohen Auflösung mit einer eher schwachen GPU sehr interessant. Dabei werde ich sicherlich versuchen die Frage zu beantworten, wie sinnvoll UHD überhaupt ist. Wie groß ist der Unterschied bei Videos oder Spielen? Lohnt sich der Preis bei einem begrenzten Budget überhaupt? Und ist die hohe Auflösung wirklich die Reduzierung von Grafikdetails wert?

Da ich aktiver CSGO Spieler bin, würde ich mich auch ausführlich mit dem Black Stabilizer und der Dynamic Action Sync auseinander setzen.

Als angehender Physik Student, der für Familie oder Freunde - zugegebenermaßen eher amateurhaft -  diverse Filme schneiden und Fotos bearbeiten darf, würde ich mich über das farbfrohe IPS Panel freuen. Besonders würde ich mich jedoch über die größere Bildschirmdiagonale freuen, die mir in Eclipse und Blender mehr Arbeitsfläche verschafft. Ich verfolge den Hardware Markt nun schon seit 4 Jahren quasi täglich, bin auch oft im Forum unterwegs und helfe Freunden bei Empfehlungen, daher sehe ich mich in der Lage recht gut alle relevanten Eigenschaften zu testen und zu beschreiben. Bilder können mit einer Spiegelreflex aufgenommen werden.

Gruß, 9Strike


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH_Stephan,

eine wirklich gute Idee und ein auf den ersten Blick sehr gutes Produkt, da wächst die Lust, wieder einen Test zu machen.
Ich möchte aber auch nicht zum Standardtester werden und fände es ebenso erfreulich, wenn andere engagierte Foristen
einmal die Chance bekommen, sich mit einem Produkt viel tiefer als sonst üblich zu beschäftigen. Die letzten beiden 
Lesertests waren sehr zeitaufwendig, aber der Spaß an der Arbeit hat überwogen.

Ich habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrung mit Monitoren über die übliche Anwendungen hinaus und würde  gerade darum eine 
andere Art von Test schreiben mit Schwerpunkten, die für den üblichen Alltagsanwender und nicht Bildverarbeitungsprofis
interessant sind. Schwerpunkte würden auf Verarbeitung, Ergonomie, Menüverständlichkeit und natürlich der Bildqualität
liegen.

Als Hardware würden ein i7-4770K sowie eine GTX 980TI zum Einsatz kommen, damit sollten auch 4K Auflösungen je nach 
Spiel und Einstellung den Monitor gut auslasten. Es wäre endlich mal ein Grund, mich in die Möglichkeiten der Monitore und 
deren Ansteuerung über Treiber einzuarbeiten. Da ich über vierzig Jahre auf Monitore schaue, denke ich an 13" Röhrenmonitore
zu Schulzeiten zurück, würde ich mich sehr freuen, ein aktuelles hochwertiges Produkt umfassend und detailverliebt zu  analysieren.

Mein Dank gilt PCGH und LG für diese wunderschöne Möglichkeit und ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Auswahl.

Lieben Gruß an alle
Susanne

Referenzen:
[Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse
[Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition


----------



## Quantor (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt fÃ¼r die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHX-Redaktion:

hier kommt auch einmal meine Bewerbung für den Lesertest eines LG 27UD58-Monitors:

Ich arbeite als Freiberufler im IT-Bereich für diverse Unternehmen aus dem Finanzsektor und der Spieleindustrie unter anderem als Systemadministrator und 3D/Grafikdesigner. Auch verfüge ich über das entsprechende technische Wissen um einen der Monitore auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. 

Da es sich bei den Monitoren um ein Modell handelt, welches Freesync unterstützt würde es in meinen Augen ja auch Sinn machen diesen direkt mit einem anderen 4k-Freesync Monitor zu vergleichen:

Zur Zeit habe ich einen 4k Samsung 28" Freesync Monitor vom Typ U28E590 als Leihstellung von einem meiner Kunden auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Diesen würde ich gerne mit dem LG-Monitor vergleichen. 

Als Hardwareplattform käme das folgende in Frage: 


Gaming Rechner: 

Intel i7 7700k
z270 Motherboard
16 GB Crucial Ballistix RAM
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 290x mit 8GB (und natürlich Freesync)

oder

Arbeitsrechner: 

Ryzen 7 1700x
x370 Motherboard
32 GB Corsair RAM
Sapphire R9 290X mit 8 GB RAM (ebenfalls Freesync)

Vergleichen würde ich nicht nur im Hinblick auf die Möglichkeiten beim Gaming, sondern auch auf die Wiedergabe/Schnitt von 4k-Videomaterial und der Eignung beim Arbeiten mit Photoshop, SketchUp, XARA und diversen anderen Grafik/Video und Bildbearbeitungstools. 


Was die geforderte "ordentliche Schreibe" angeht, so könnt Ihr Euch hier von meinen Fähigkeiten ein Bild machen: Mechanische Tastatur: Cooler Master CM Storm Mech im Test (User-Test von Quantor)


Viele Grüße

Quantor


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich versuche auch mal mein Glück und bewerbe mich für den Lesertest.

Ich besitze noch einen alten Samsung 2233 RZ mit TN-Panel und einer Auflösung von 1680x1050. Da wäre es natürlich interessant, wie sich dagegen ein moderner Monitor mit UHD, IPS-Panel und LED-Backlight schlägt.

Vergleichen würde ich Interpolation, subjektives Reaktionsverhalten in Spielen, Stromverbrauch, Blickwinkelstabilität, Farbwiedergabe und natürlich die Auflösung. Freesync kann ich leider nicht testen,  da mein Hauptrechner (Ryzen 1600X, Gigabyte GA-AB350 Gamining, 16 GB DDR 4 2800) leider nur eine Geforce 1070 besitzt und mein Zweitrechner nur eine Radeon 7770. Videos werde ich zwar auch testen und hoffe, dass sich auch 4K-Inhalte bei Amazone Prime wiedergeben lassen.

Ansonsten folgt noch das Übliche, wie verhält sich der Desktop bei der hohen Auflösung, muss man die Skalierung der Schriftgröße anpassen, oder wird diese Einstellung von Windows automatisch angepasst und wie wirkt sich das auf das eigentlich größere Platzangebot aus.

Ich hoffe ich falle in die engere Auswahl, auch meine Formulierungen hier und da etwas ungelenk sind.


----------



## lefia (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf den Lesertest des LG 27UD58.  Ich bearbeite meine Bilder digital nach, sodass eine gute, detailgetreue Farbwiedergabe von Vorteil wäre. Dieser Monitor bezeichnet sich selber als ein Monitor, der Kostengünstig den Spagat zwischen Farbwiedergabe und Reaktionszeit aufweist. Diesem Punkt will ich als Spieler auf den Grund gehen. Der Umstieg von einem alten FullHD Monitor zu einem 4K Monitor interessiert mich als Bildbearbeiter enorm.



Lefia


----------



## midgard00 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich hätte großes Interesse daran, einen LG 27UD58 zu testen.
Neben den üblichen Produktkriterien wie Verarbeitung und Lieferumfang würde ich natürlich die Eignung des Monitors für Spiele wie Witcher 3, Overwatch, Borderlands 2, Stellaris oder Cities: Skylines testen.
Fast noch wichtiger ist mir aber, wie gut sich der Monitor für das Schauen von Filmen und Serien eignet, sowohl bei Tag (mit Sonnenschein direkt auf den Monitor) als auch bei Nacht.
Betrieben werden soll der Monitor an einer RX 480. Als Vergleiche stehen mir ein günstiger FullHD TN von Medion sowie ein LG 27MU67, also quasi ein Vorängermodell zur Verfügung. Hier bin ich gespannt, wie stark der Unterschied in der Bildqualität ist, wie Auffällig die angepriesenen neuen Gaming Funktionen sind und ob OSD und Zusatzsoftware verbessert oder erweitert wurden.

Einen Eindruck, wie ein Test von mir aussehen würde, gibt es hier:
RX 480  Overlocking/Undervolting Erfahrungsbericht, Update: Kühlerwechsel

Vielen Dank für diese Aktion und viel Glück an alle Bewerber.

MfG
midgard00


----------



## JulienS1 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

Auch ich würde den Monitor gern testen. 
Derzeit besitze ich noch einen Acer P223w.
Leider funktioniert der nicht mehr einwandfrei. Will ich ihn einschalten, muss ich ihn mit einem Fön durch die Belüftungsschlitze vorwärmen, nur dann startet er. Kein Scherz, jedesmal fönen. 

Da das echt nervig ist und ich dringend einen neuen brauche, wäre ich natürlich sehr engargiert was den Bericht angeht. 

Gute Fotos kriege ich als semiprofessioneller Fotograf natürlich auch hin. 

Derzeit zocke ich mit einer GTX 1060 6GB und einem Intel Cor i5 2500k mit 16 GB DDR3 Ram.
Der P223w ist leider nur ein HD ready Monitor. Full HD wäre daher prima.

Eingehen würde ich neben den allgemeinen Eigenschaften und Fähigkeiten des Monitors auf die Dynamic Action Synch Funktion.
Außerdem würde ich den Monitor mit meinem LG Full HD TV vergleichen. Bin gespannt welches Gerät das bessere Bild bietet.

Testen würde ich den Monitor unter anderem mit Battlefield 4, GTA5, Rust usw. 

Mit Erfahrung kann ich natürlich auch dienen, da ich ebenfalls schon bei einer Testers Keepers Aktion mitmachen und ein Headset testen durfte. Was den Bericht für den Monitor angeht: Begriffe wie IPS Panel sind mir nicht fremd.

Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück. Ich denke beim Schreiben des Berichtes an euch 

Habt eine angenehme Woche

Viele Grüße
JulienS1


----------



## DannyL (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team, hallo an alle anderen,

ich möchte mich auch gerne mal wieder für einen Lesertest bewerben.  Ein paar Daten zu meiner Wenigkeit, ich heiße Danny, bin 34 Jahre alt, verheiratet und als Softwareentwickler tätig. In dem Beruf kann man ja immer eine hohe Desktop-Auflösung gebrauchen. Aber auch bei meinen Hobbys bin ich dem PC recht treu, der auch mal fürs Zocken verwendet wird.

In der Vergangenheit hatte ich mehrfach schon die Chance an Lesertests teilzunehmen, wie ihr den Links entnehmen könnt:

[User-Review] Das Corsair AX760i von DannyL
[User-Review] Bitfenix Alchemy 2.0 Kabel-Set by dannyl2912
dannyl2912's User Experience powered by MSI und Corsair

Diese Chance möchte ich gerne wieder nutzen. Dazu kommt der PC aus dem letzten Link zum Einsatz. Mittlerweile hat er ein paar Modifikationen erhalten, da es langweilig ist den PC ein Jahr am Stück unverändert zu lassen 

Damit komme ich zu den aktuellen Eckdaten meines Schmuckstücks:


Intel i7-6700K@Corsair H110i GT+ 2 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM Linus Tech Tips Edition
MSI Z170A XPower Gaming Titanium Edition
16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz,
ASUS Geforce GTX 1080 Strix Advanced Edition,
SoundBlaster Zx
Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB
Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB
Samsung 830 256 GB
2 x Samsung Spinpoint F4 320 GB
WD Green 1,5 TB 
LG BH16NS55
beQuiet Dark Power P10 550W @ Bitfenix Alchemy 2.0
beQuiet Silent Base 800 @ 2 x beQuiet Silent Wings 2 PWM
AquaComputer Farbwerk

Aktuell wird ein 27" Philips Gioco mit Ambiglow und Passiv-3D verwendet, leider nur als Full-HD-Monitor. Ich denke jedoch, dass ich eine gute Grundlage habe, den UHD-Monitor zu testen. Mir ist auch bewußt, dass ich das FreeSync-Feature selbst nicht ausnutzen und damit nicht bewerten kann. Es bleibt nur insgeheim zu hoffen, dass nVidia sich doch mal dafür öffnet, woran ich jedoch nicht glaube. Aber trotz dessen könnte ich den LG 27UD58 zweckmäßig als Monitor verwenden, dazu werde ich auch mal das eine oder andere Spielchen nativ in der Auflösung von 3840*2160 antesten und dies bewerten.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wieder einmal für PCGHX einen Lestertest verfassen zu dürfen.

Danke für die Chance


Gruß
Danny


----------



## v3nom (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin Moin,

Auch ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest des LG 27UD58 bewerben.


Mein Name ist Niklas, ich bin 33 Jahre jung und Projektingenieur in einer kleinen IT-Firma. Trotz meines klassischen Maschinenbaustudiums bin ich schon seit ca. 15 Jahren sehr an PC Hardware interessiert und sehe das auch als eines meiner großen Hobbies.

In den deutschen PC Foren lese ich auch viel mit, beteilige mich an den Diskussionen und versuche anderen bei Fragen zu helfen. Das Verfassen von Berichten und den Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen User macht mir sehr viel Spaß.
Hardwaretests, Lesertests und andere Berichte sind für mich meine Hauptinformationsquelle, um mich über neue Hardware zu informieren und mir einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen zu können.
Auch ich möchte sehr gerne einen Lesertest verfassen, um anderen Leuten einen Eindruck von des LG 27UD58 vermitteln zu können und somit bei ihrer Kaufentscheidung helfen zu können.

In meinem Test würde folgende Punkte testen, bzw. über diese etwas schreiben:
–	Unboxing und erster Eindruck vom LG 27UD58.
–	Lieferumfang und Handbuch
–	Feature des LG 27UD58 (z.B. FreeSync)
–	Erklärung zu FreeSync und dessen Funktionsweise
–	Anschlüsse Eigenschaften des Monitors
–	Erfahrungen im Alltag
–	Eindrücke zum Panel beim Arbeiten, Filmen, Spiele spielen
–	Messwerte mit einem Kalibriermessgerät
–	Vergleich zu einem 24“ 60Hz Dell Monitor
–	Fazit und Zusammenfassung

Ergänzend werden mehrere Fotos des Monitors, des Zubehörs und mit bestückter Testhardware für den Bericht gemacht.
Diagramme und Graphen für den schnelleren Vergleich von z.B. Temperaturen sehe ich als wichtigen Teil meines Tests, um Ergebnisse gut vermitteln zu können.

Für den Test würde ich meine aktuelle PC Hardware benutzen, welche u.a. aus folgenden Komponenten besteht (farblich weiß, schwarz und silber):
–	Intel Core i7-6950x @ 4,3GHz (wassergekühlt)
–	MSI X99 Titanium Mainboard
–	GTX 1080 Ti FE @ 2,05GHz (wassergekühlt)
–	32GB RAM
–	Custom WaKü


----------



## jamie-ciara (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware – Team,

ich freue mich sehr über diese tolle Aktion von Euch und bewerbe mich sehr gerne um einen LG 27UD58 Monitor.

Es würde mit sehr viel Spaß machen, diesen Monitor auf „Herz & Nieren“ zu testen. 
Die Installation sämtlicher PC – Hardware ist für mich absolut kein Problem und selbstverständlich. 

Zum Vergleich habe ich einen 23“ Monitor (TN Panel) von Samsung, eine GeForce GTX 970 SC von EVGA, 16GB G.Skill TridentX und einen Intel i5 4690K (@4,1 GHz) Prozessor. 
Für die Bilder & Videos der Hardware & den äußerlichen Eindruck des Gerätes, eine Sony Alpha 57.

Softwaretechnisch kann ich mit sämtlichen 3D – Games einen detaillierten Eindruck vermitteln. Außerdem schneide ich auch gerne Videos mit Vegas und Magix. Aber natürlich sind auch Standard – Anwendungen wie Office, Desktop und Internet-Browser ein tägliches Brot. 

Wie diese allerdings im Zusammenspiel der vielen technischen Konfigurationen und Einstellmöglichkeiten einen Alltags-Einsatz, bzw. die ein oder andere Game-Session bewältigen, erfahrt ihr in meinem nächsten Bericht….


Fazit:
Eine Bewertung dieses Monitors wäre eine sehr schöne Aufgabe, die ich voller Leidenschaft ausführen möchte. Technische Geräte und vor allem PC – Komponenten interessieren mich wirklich sehr. 
Was kann eine GTX 970 mit einem 4K Monitor anfangen? Es wäre eine schöne und positive Erfahrung, wenn ich mich damit bis ins kleinste Detail auseinander setzen und so für mich persönlich, aber auch allen anderen Interessierten neue Erkenntnisse sammeln kann.

Zusätzlich könnte PCGH mir ein perfektes Geburtstagsgeschenk machen, denn am 13.08. kommt bei mir ein Strich dazu....


Schöne sonnige Grüße


----------



## Pu244 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo, wertes PCGH Team,
ich würde sehr gerne den Monitor testen. Ich kenne mich mit Monitoren gut aus und weiß worauf es ankommt (Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, Schwarzwert, Helligkeit, Farbtreue, reaktionszeit usw.). Besonders interessiert wäre ich, den Monitor gegen meinen Röhrenmonitor antreten zu lassen. Ich verfüge über die nötige Hardware um den Monitor optimal zu befeuern (i7 3770, 32GB RAM und GTX 980Ti).

Mit freundlichen grüßen

Pu244


----------



## Nasreddin (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mit etwas Torschlusspanik möchte ich mich auch als Kandidat für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Mich würde es reizen den LG 27UD58 auf seine allgemeine Handhabung testen zu können. Also beispielsweise ob die Pivot-Funktion leichtgängig ist oder wie sich das OSD bedienen lässt. Nur wenn dies gelungen ist, werden diese Funktionen auch tatsächlich genutzt und sind nicht bloß ein Haken auf der Ausstattungsliste.

Darüber hinaus Interessiert mich natürlich wie gut Farbverläufe dargestellt werden, wie die Blickwinkelstabilität ausfällt und wie es um das Thema „Backlightbleeding“ bestellt ist. Hierzu würde ich eine Aufnahme in Dunkelheit mit verlängerter Belichtung anfertigen.
Zur Wiedergabequalität bei Testbildern würde ich dann auch eine Grafik anlegen, möchte mich aber noch nicht auf eine bestimmte Form festlegen.

Und zu guter Letzt würde mich dann natürlich noch Interessieren wie sich der Monitor präsentiert, wenn die Einspielung nicht ideal ist und beispielsweise nur Full-HD eingespeist wird. Wird dann sauber 1:4 dargestellt oder verrutscht das Bild etwas? Oder was passiert wenn die Framerate unter die Freesync-Range rutscht, und ob man in dem Fall mit Software gegensteuern kann etwa durch „Frame-Doubling“.

Generell fällt mein Test natürlich eher Subjektiv aus, da ich keine spezielle Messhardware habe. Eine gute Kamera um ansprechende Fotos anzufertigen ist natürlich vorhanden.

Meine Testhardware ist:
- Intel Core i5-6600
- MSI B150M Night Elf
- 16 GB HyperX Fury DDR4-2133
- MSI Radeon RX 480 8GB

Vielen Dank fürs möglichmachen dieses Lesertest!
Viele Grüße
Nasreddin


----------



## illumi241_2 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Community und natürlich auch PCGH Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Test eines LG 27UD58.
Was mich hierbei besonders interessiert ist natürlich zunächst die Höhe Auflösung und das IPS Panel und dazu noch freesync.
Testen würde ich den Monitor sowohl im Gaming Betrieb als auch im Office/Arbeitsbetrieb. Hier kommt mir als Informatik Stundent und nebenberuflich Webentwickler die Höhe Auflösung sehr gelegen, da so deutlich mehr Inhalt auf den Monitor passt oder dieser schärfer und damit angenehmer dargestellt wird.
Ich habe bisher leider noch nie die Chance gehabt auf einem 27 Zoll Monitor zu arbeiten oder zu spielen, auch das würde mich interessieren.
Aktuell besitze ich als Haupt- und Gaming Monitor einen AOC Agon 241QX mit 1440p und 144Hz und 24 Zoll mit freesync, aber leider einem TN Panel.
Dazu besitze ich noch einen LG 22EA63V-P als "normaler" 22 Zoll 1080p IPS Monitor sowie ein ASUS VS248HR als "normalen" 22 Zoll TN Monitor  mit 1080p. Ich habe also die Möglichkeit einen Vergleich über verschiedene andere Auflösungen und Monitore zu ziehen.

Meine restliche Hardware ist bis auf die Grafikkarte auch Recht aktuell, freesync wird natürlich auch unterstützt:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700x
RAM: 32GB (2*16) Corsair Vengeance LED Rot (3000MHz auf 2800MHz)
Mainboard: ASUS Prime X370 Pro
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 mit 500GB für Windows, Programme, GTA V und Arma 3
HDDs: 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 für Daten, 3TB Seagate Barracuda fur Spiele und Medien

Testen würde ich bei dem Monitor zunächst den Subjektiven Eindruck bezüglich Verarbeitung, Bildqualität, Blickwinkel sowie die Ausstattung in Form von Anschlüssen, OSD Funktionen und Übersicht, Steuerung und dann natürlich Tests bezüglich ghosting/ Schlieren wie zB den Ufo Test.

Aktuell gespielte Spiele wären:
- GTA V
- Garrys Mod
- CS: Go

Programme:
- Blender
- Netbeans
- Chrome
- Putty (mehrere Fenster davon auf einem Monitor, da sind hohe Auflösungen und Bildschirmgrößen praktisch )

Natürlich werde ich den Monitor auch ausführlich im Gaming und Office Bereich testen, sofern meine Grafikkarte hier die Leistung für 4k hergibt. In dem Zusammenhang hilft natürlich gerade wie auch von anderen bereits erwähnt das freesync. Da es auch hier Unterschiede zu geben scheint, gerade bezüglich flackern und tearing (welches mein günstiger AOC Monitor leider teilweise aufweist), gilt es hier auch diese Technik zu bewerten.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich einen der Monitore zum testen zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen würde, wünsche aber auch den anderen Bewerbern viel Erfolg und den Gewinnern natürlich viel Spaß beim Testen!


----------



## >>BoZZ<< (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei LG 27UD58 - jetzt für die Ultra-HD-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team
Vorweg finde ich es klasse, dass ihr immer mal wieder eure Community in solche Aktionen einbindet.
Für den Test stehen mir folgende Systeme/Plattformen zur Verfügung:

Desktop PC (Intel Core i5 6600k , Nvidia GeForce GTX 970, GIGABYTE GA-Z170-HD3P), Windows 10 PRO
Mac, macOS 10.12.5
Playstation 4 PRO
Kurz zu meiner Person:

Die Technikbegeisterung war schon immer da bei mir. Seitdem ich mich dafür begeistere, lese ich sehr viel darüber und verfolge alles mit, sodass ich mir über die Jahre ein „Expertenwissen“ angeeignet habe. Bevor sich jemand in meinem Freundes- / Bekanntenkreis etwas neues anschaffen möchte, werde ich immer nach Rat gefragt.
Ich studiere Flugzeugbau (stehe kurz vor dem Abschluss) und kann somit in dem Test zusätzlich zu Technik, Gaming und Entertainment viele andere Aspekte im Bereich Produktivität abdecken. Denn ein 27  Zoll UHD Monitor ist sicherlich auch außer Gaming für andere Bereiche sehr interessant. Folgende Programme nutze ich somit oft und kann sie in den Test mit berücksichtigen:

CATIA V5 (Konstruktion/Berechnung)
ICEM Surf (Strak, Oberflächengestaltung)
Siemens NX (Konstruktion)

Zusätzlich bin ich selbstständig und IOS/Android/Windows Phone Entwickler und Nutze die Unity Engine und Android Studio bzw. Apple XCode zum Programmieren. Zum Erstellen und Animieren der 3D Modelle nutze ich folgende Programme:

Blender
Autodesk Maya LT 2017

Hier wird u.a. untersucht, wie gut die Programme mit der hohen Auflösung/Skalierung umgehen und welche Vor- und Nachteile sich möglicherweise ergeben und wie die Größe den Workflow beeinflusst.

Trotz alledem bin ich natürlich leidenschaftlicher Gamer. Für den Test zum Einsatz kommt zum einen ein Desktop PC (Daten oben genannt) und zum anderen eine PlayStation 4 Pro. Dies ist sehr interessant, da beide Systeme die 4K Technik voll unterstützen. Folgende Spiele werden u.a. zum Testen genutzt:

PC:
Battlefield 4
GTA 5
Watch Dogs 2
Tomb Raider 2013
Need for Speed 2016
The Crew

PS4 Pro:
Uncharted 4

Auch der technische Aspekt darf in einem Test natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen. Um einige Punkte vorweg zu nennen: die Pixeldichte wird (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) unter die Lupe genommen und mit einem Full HD Monitor verglichen. Auch werden Slow Motion Aufnahmen von Gaming- und (UHD)Videoszenen angefertigt, um den Monitor so gut es geht auf Schlieren/Inputlags zu untersuchen.  Außerdem darf die Bedienung, Handhabung und Verarbeitung natürlich nicht fehlen.
Generell wird zum Vergleich ein 22 Zoll LG Ful HD Monitor herangezogen.
Da ich einen neuen Bildschirm brauche, bietet sich dieser Test natürlich sehr gut an. Außerdem stehen die Semesterferien an, weshalb ich mich voll und ganz 24/7 auf den Test stürzen kann .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen! Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- 1and1
- blalaber
- Dreiradsimulator.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Juli 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die drei "Gewinner". Ich bin auf eure Tests gespannt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (11. Juli 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die drei "Gewinner". Ich bin auf eure Tests gespannt.



Aww yiss  danke dir! Und ja darfst du sein, wird bestimmt nen super Lesertest :p


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juli 2017)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Chance die mir geboten wird . 
Ich werde mich um vielfältige Vergleiche und Praxistests bemühen.


----------



## blalaber (11. Juli 2017)

Auch ich möchte mich bedanken! Freue mich sehr auf das Gerät und darauf es zu testen!


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juli 2017)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner  Freue mich schon auf eure Tests, dann wird mein neuer Bildschirm eben eins von Eizo, wie beim Lotto, beim nächsten mal habe ich mehr Glück


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juli 2017)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen! Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
> - 1and1
> - blalaber
> - Dreiradsimulator.


Gute Wahl! Ich freu mich auf die Tests


----------



## cvomhofe (12. Juli 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir an die Gewinner! 

Ich freue mich sehr auf eure Beiträge und Tests. Ich gönne euch den Gewinn von Herzen.


----------



## EliteUser (17. Juli 2017)

dito bin auch gespannt. mfg


----------



## dark2k (17. Juli 2017)

OOoo will endlich was zum lesen ...  freu mich auch schon


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. Juli 2017)

Wenn die Monitore dann mal da sind, geht es hoffentlich voran ;D


----------



## joylancer (22. Juli 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. 
Freue mich auf eure Bewertungen.


----------



## blalaber (23. Juli 2017)

Gute Neuigkeiten, es kommt scheinbar Bewegung ins Spiel. Die DHL App zeigt mir ein Paket (von der rtfm GmbH, klingt wie ein Aprilscherz, oder?  )an obwohl ich nichts bestellt habe! Entweder die Monitore gehen raus oder ich muss mal meiner Freundin reden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juli 2017)

Meine Email sagt noch nichts neues. Sehr schade, dass wir eine solch doch recht kurzfristige Frist haben und die Lieferung dazu noch ihre Zeit dauert.


----------



## blalaber (23. Juli 2017)

Könnte mir denken dass die frist angepasst wird. Denke nicht dass das so geplant war!


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Juli 2017)

rtfm GmbH...
Da fällt mir nur dies ein:
https://c1.staticflickr.com/4/3291/2845491822_015772a349.jpg


----------



## kleinerEisbär (24. Juli 2017)

Nope, auch bei mir nichts in den Mails  
Gut Ding will Weile!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juli 2017)

Den Testzeitraum werde ich noch anpassen, sobald ich weiß, dass ihr die Bildschirme erhalten habt. Schaut bitte mal in euren PN-Posteingang, ich habe euch soeben ein Update geschickt.


----------



## blalaber (25. Juli 2017)

Monitor ist heute eingetroffen!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juli 2017)

Bei mir ist er auch heute angekommen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (27. Juli 2017)

Also laut Mail von DHL kommt es heute an. Also habe ich ihn voraussichtlich morgen ;D


----------



## kleinerEisbär (31. Juli 2017)

Sodele, Monitor kam heil an. Ausgepackt wurde er bereits  
Sehr schickes Teil. Freue mich schon sehr drauf ihn jetzt dann täglich benutzen zu können.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Juli 2017)

Okay, dann ist der neue Fertigstellungstermin der 27. August, also 14 Tage später.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Juli 2017)

Ist es der mit der Endung B oder P-B? Weil den mit P-B habe ich mir bestellt, wegen der Höhenverstellung musste es der sein.  

Dann könnte ich sogar einen Vergleich machen, wo sind die Unterschiede der beiden


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Juli 2017)

1and1 schrieb:


> Sodele, Monitor kam heil an. Ausgepackt wurde er bereits
> Sehr schickes Teil. Freue mich schon sehr drauf ihn jetzt dann täglich benutzen zu können.


Ich muss natürlich sagen, dass ich den Monitor sehr viel lieber getestet hätte... 

... aber natürlich gönne ich euch die Monitore genauso. Ich bin wiegesagt auf eure Tests gespannt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2017)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Okay, dann ist der neue Fertigstellungstermin der 27. August, also 14 Tage später.


Klingt gut 


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist es der mit der Endung B oder P-B? Weil den mit P-B habe ich mir bestellt, wegen der Höhenverstellung musste es der sein.
> 
> Dann könnte ich sogar einen Vergleich machen, wo sind die Unterschiede der beiden


Es ist der ohne Pivot , also nur B daran


----------

